# Robinho-Santos, il vicepresidente: "Vogliamo conoscere la richiesta del Milan"



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

*Robinho-Santos, il vicepresidente: "Vogliamo conoscere la richiesta del Milan"*

14 febbraio 
Raiola su Robinho:"Firmerà presto il rinnovo, non si può immaginare un Milan senza brasiliani."


8 febbraio 
Il Presidente del Santos a Radar Sportivo ha dichiarato riguardo a Robinho: “A metà 2013 le condizioni potrebbero cambiare. Il Santos continua a sognare Robinho“. “Anche io voglio Robinho, anche più di quanto lo voglia ogni tifoso. Ma tra volere e potere c’è una differenza”.


29 gennaio
Secondo quanto riportato nel corso Speciale Calciomercato, in onda su Sportitalia, il Santos sarebbe ritornato a tentare l'acquisto di Robinho e la trattativa tra il Milan ed il club brasiliano potrebbe essere conclusa ad una cifra compresa tra i 7 e i 10 milioni di Euro.

28 gennaio 
Secondo Pedullà il Santos starebbe tornando alla carica per Robinho ed avrebbe intenzione di riprovare ad acquistarlo. Per il Milan è intoccabile, ma la sua cessione potrebbe servire per finanziare l'acquisto di Balotelli



Per cancellare i messaggi copiancollati credo di aver cancellato tutto il topic....


18 gennaio 

Secondo il Corriere dello Sport Robinho ed il Milan sarebbero orientati per il rinnovo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Gennaio 2013)

Credi bene, poco male dai... Comunque Sky riporta che Gallo e Raiola tornano in Italia ma che la trattativa *continua*



We Believe


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

90 pagine di topic ho cancellato. 90. Mi viene da bestemmiare tutti i santi del paradiso terreste


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> 90 pagine di topic ho cancellato. 90. Mi viene da bestemmiare tutti i santi del paradiso terreste



ahhaha vuoi una mano?


----------



## Vinz (5 Gennaio 2013)

Probabilmente i 10 milioni che non guadagnano da Robinho, saranno quelli che guadagneranno da Abate.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> 90 pagine di topic ho cancellato. 90. Mi viene da bestemmiare tutti i santi del paradiso terreste



Autoban


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per cancellare i messaggi copiancollati credo di aver cancellato tutto il topic....



Non si può recuperare in alcun modo?


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

no


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> 90 pagine di topic ho cancellato. 90. Mi viene da bestemmiare tutti i santi del paradiso terreste


Saluta tutti 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Vinz ha scritto:


> Probabilmente i 10 milioni che non guadagnano da Robinho, saranno quelli che guadagneranno da Abate.


Magara


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2013)

Come dicevo ieri la trattativa andava chiusa entro stanotte, perchè poi Galliani torna in Italia e di fatto blocca tutto. O adesso il Santos a breve chiama e offre 9-10 mln oppure Robinho rimane al 100% fino a giugno.


----------



## Graxx (5 Gennaio 2013)

robinho va anche lui mi sa...sono tutte tattiche di quel marpione di galliani...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Gennaio 2013)

è saltata la trattativa??? non ci credo dai è un incubo


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> 90 pagine di topic ho cancellato. 90. Mi viene da bestemmiare tutti i santi del paradiso terreste



Quanta fatica per postare tutti quei messaggi!


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2013)

*Come riportato da Milan Channel la trattativa per Robiho e il Santos e DEFINITIVAMENTA chiusa.*


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;91893 ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da Milan Channel la trattativa per Robiho e il Santos e DEFINITIVAMENTA chiusa.*



Beh per MC Thiago Silva sarebbe diventato il capitano del futuro.


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

*Anche Galliani conferma la chiusura delle trattative. Robinho resta al Milan*


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2013)

A posto.


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

Quindi, a meno di clamorose sorprese, non dovrebbe arrivare nessuno. Ora la ciliegina sulla torta sarebbe lasciare Drogba ai gobbi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Gennaio 2013)

Robinho, Bojan, El Sharaawy, Pazzin, Niang, Emanuelson se lo vorrà mai schierare esterno e Boateng se non verrà retrocesso a centrocampo:  Pato farà cassa, quindi nessun arrivo in attacco, dobbiamo sperare di fare un po' di cash con Abate o Boateng se dio vuole.


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Gennaio 2013)

han già trovato rimedio per recuperare i soldi per la Lario tranquilli... si vende abate e boateng


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Gennaio 2013)

Avevano già messo le mani avanti, no?
Se fosse andato via solo uno tra Pato e Robinho, niente mercato.

Magia, è successo questo.
Il fatto è che Berlusconi magari inizialmente aveva promesso qualche acquisto, ma nelle ultime dichiarazioni si era intuito l'ennesimo dietrofront...


----------



## Jaqen (5 Gennaio 2013)

Esatto Toby. Se ne va via solo uno niente mercato e... TA-DÀ!


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Avevano già messo le mani avanti, no?
> Se fosse andato via solo uno tra Pato e Robinho, niente mercato.
> 
> Magia, è successo questo.
> Il fatto è che Berlusconi magari inizialmente aveva promesso qualche acquisto, ma nelle ultime dichiarazioni si era intuito l'ennesimo dietrofront...



Si, probabile che sia stato tutto accroccato fin dall'inizio...


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Gennaio 2013)

Bah ci sono ancora 25 giorni di mercato, io credo che il Santos rilancerà, o comunque troveranno un punto di incontro.
E comunque io spero siano consapevoli che devono lavorare MOLTO nel mercato in entrata.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Gennaio 2013)

vendiamo abate allo zenit per 10 mln


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Gennaio 2013)

Ma che palle!Mica c'era il Mineiro che offriva 8 sacchi?
Pazzesco,è stata una delle solita recite Fester-Berlusca


----------



## Albijol (5 Gennaio 2013)

Uno dei giorni più tristi della storia del Milan. Speriamo che almeno Ebete se ne vada


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2013)

*Robinho intervistato da Globoesporte.com conferma che il mancato approdo al Santos è soprattutto per il mancato accordo con il Milan.Conferma che pur di tornare al Santos si sarebbe ridotto di un po lo stipendio.*


----------



## Francy (5 Gennaio 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Bah ci sono ancora 25 giorni di mercato, io credo che il Santos rilancerà, o comunque troveranno un punto di incontro.
> E comunque io spero siano consapevoli che devono lavorare MOLTO nel mercato in entrata.



No, perchè noi quando andiamo sul mercato facciamo uno "sforzo".


----------



## ed.vedder77 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;91946 ha scritto:


> *Robinho intervistato da Globoesporte.com conferma che il mancato approdo al Santos è soprattutto per il mancato accordo con il Milan.Conferma che pur di tornare al Santos si sarebbe ridotto di un po lo stipendio.*



che eroe..speriamo che anche questa volta le preghiere vengano esaudite..


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Gennaio 2013)

Non può finire così ! Accettiamo sti 7 milioni e basta ! Rischiamo di tenerci sto coso da 8 ( se non 10 ) milioni lordi l'anno fino a scadenza


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non può finire così ! Accettiamo sti 7 milioni e basta ! Rischiamo di tenerci sto coso da 8 ( se non 10 ) milioni lordi l'anno fino a scadenza



come se li paghi tui quei soldi?? se cediamo abate è pure meglio perchè andiamo a investire a centrocampo e in difesa e non in attacco


----------



## The Ripper (5 Gennaio 2013)

per me ne riparleranno. il giocatore ha chiesto la cessione.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Gennaio 2013)

Se domani vedo Robinho svogliato vado a massacrargli quell'obesa della moglie


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Gennaio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> come se li paghi tui quei soldi?? se cediamo abate è pure meglio perchè andiamo a investire a centrocampo e in difesa e non in attacco


Che c'entra ? Allora compriamo Marzullo e facciamogli un contratto da 16 milioni l'anno, tanto non li tiro fuori io.


Robinho fa schifo, se ne deve andare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Che c'entra ? Allora compriamo Marzullo e facciamogli un contratto da 16 milioni l'anno, tanto non li tiro fuori io.
> 
> 
> Robinho fa schifo, se ne deve andare.


non sono d'accordo, per me se rimane è solo meglio per noi, meglio cedere abate


----------



## The Ripper (5 Gennaio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordo, per me se rimane è solo meglio per noi, meglio cedere abate



come è meglio per noi? ma se ha chiesto la cessione per Dio!!!


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordo, per me se rimane è solo meglio per noi, meglio cedere abate



E' sbagliata la gestione della stagione di Robinho. Lui già in estate aveva espresso la volontà di tornare in Brasile, già li o lo vendevi subito oppure lo dovevi tenere fino a fine stagione.

Che senso ha avuto non fargli fare niente per venti giorni? Che adesso ti ritrovi con un calciatore totalmente fuori forma, che deve calarsi nuovamente nella realtà Milan perchè era già con la testa in spiaggia.

Dai, Robinho per un mese farà VO MI TA RE.


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

Robinho a Globoesporte:"*Non c'è ancora niente di chiuso o definitivo*. E' mancato l'accordo tra le due squadre. Io ero e sono disponibile ad abbassarmi l'ingaggio"


----------



## The Ripper (5 Gennaio 2013)

Sta spingendo per andare via.
Il Santos dovrà fare uno sforzo. Di certo non svendiamo Robinho solo perché ha la saudade.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Gennaio 2013)

Anche se la trattativa non si fosse conclusa, come al solito verrà tirata avanti allo stremo fino alla mattina del 31 gennaio, e poi resteranno poche ore per il mercato in entrata.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Gennaio 2013)

Se Rorbinho vuole abbassarsi l'ingaggio, allora perche diamine è ancora qui?
Galliani vuole 10..e basta prendine 7 e mandalo via a calci.. che senso ha tenersi un giocatore che non ha voglia di stare?


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2013)

io credevo che robinho veramente andasse via, manco Raiola e riuscito a convincerli pensavano di pagarlo con le banane il loro idolo  l'unica minima speranza e che offrano quei benedetti 10 milioni ma mi sembra ormai possibile, poi stamani ho letto che sarebbero intenzionati a sto punto a prendere nenè del psg.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se Rorbinho vuole abbassarsi l'ingaggio, allora perche diamine è ancora qui?
> Galliani vuole 10..e basta prendine 7 e mandalo via a calci.. che senso ha tenersi un giocatore che non ha voglia di stare?


ha senso, perché non puoi svenderlo.
Te ne vuoi andare? bene, però te ne vai alle mie condizioni....


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> per me ne riparleranno. il giocatore ha chiesto la cessione.



speriamo veramente, tra l'altro poco fa allegri ha detto che robinho chiede la cessione da quest'estate.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche se la trattativa non si fosse conclusa, come al solito verrà tirata avanti allo stremo fino alla mattina del 31 gennaio, e poi resteranno poche ore per il mercato in entrata.



....per prendere qualche scarsone bastano...


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Robinho a Globoesporte:"*Non c'è ancora niente di chiuso o definitivo*. E' mancato l'accordo tra le due squadre. Io ero e sono disponibile ad abbassarmi l'ingaggio"



speriamo


----------



## The Ripper (5 Gennaio 2013)

Vi giuro, prenderei Diamanti.


----------



## Lollo7zar (5 Gennaio 2013)

Meglio se rimane, mi volete dire chi c'è meglio di lui a 10 milioni?? è grazie a lui soprattutto se abbiamo fatto un filotto di vottorie, voglio proprio vedere con bojan che faremo


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ha senso, perché non puoi svenderlo.
> Te ne vuoi andare? bene, però te ne vai alle mie condizioni....



Si ma ha senso tenerti uno che prende 4 mil e non ha voglia? NO...noi non siamo il city che puoi permetterti tenere tevez nel giardino a giocare perche non vuoi svenderlo...


----------



## The Ripper (5 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Meglio se rimane, mi volete dire chi c'è meglio di lui a 10 milioni?? è grazie a lui soprattutto se abbiamo fatto un filotto di vottorie, voglio proprio vedere con bojan che faremo



è grazie a Robinho?




<--- lui non è d'accordo.


p.s. meglio di lui? i primi che mi vengono in mente: Gomez e Bergessio del Catania, Diamanti, Belfodil, Weiss.... Penso non serva aggiungere altro.


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Vi giuro, prenderei Diamanti.



Sarebbe tanta roba Diamanti al posto di Robinho, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Butcher (5 Gennaio 2013)

Mestizia.


----------



## James Watson (5 Gennaio 2013)

Eccolo, il grande acquisto del milan del mercato di gennaio..


----------



## Lollo7zar (5 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> è grazie a Robinho?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vabbè el shaarawi è scontato ma ci vogliamo dimenticare che il filotto è partito da robinho che rientra a giocare e fa l'assist per EL contro il Napoli??? hai detto una marea di giocatori diversi tra loro e che non hanno un minimo della classe di robinho dai non scheziamo, voglio vedere se prendiamo berghessio gli insulti...


----------



## The Ripper (5 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma ha senso tenerti uno che prende 4 mil e non ha voglia? NO...noi non siamo il city che puoi permetterti tenere tevez nel giardino a giocare perche non vuoi svenderlo...



Non credo che la cessione di robinho fosse prevista (altrimenti andava via in estate). per cui i conti se li son fatti. 
Dopotutto non è che abbiamo altri stipendi grandiosi. Lui e Mexes. Stop.

Giustissimo non cedere ai pezzenti del Santos. 9/10mln o giocate con Pinga e Walter Montillo


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2013)

ho letto poco fa sulla gazza che hanno offerto 9 milioni cioe dai non ci credo che per un milione e saltato tutto ma dai...


----------



## Milangirl (5 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sarebbe tanta roba Diamanti al posto di Robinho, in tutti i sensi.


eh si!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Vi giuro, prenderei Diamanti.


Scherzi ? Diamanti sarebbe oro


----------



## Milangirl (5 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;92151 ha scritto:


> ho letto poco fa sulla gazza che hanno offerto 9 milioni cioe dai non ci credo che per un milione e saltato tutto ma dai...


si infatti....alla fine per me la cosa si farà, Robinho sembra davvero intenzionato a tornare in Brasile...


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;92151 ha scritto:


> ho letto poco fa sulla gazza che hanno offerto 9 milioni cioe dai non ci credo che per un milione e saltato tutto ma dai...



Se la trattativa s'è bloccata in questo modo di certo non era 1 mln la differenza domanda-offerta. Se fosse cosi risicata l'accordo si trovava. Per me addirittura faticavano ad offrire i 7 mln che tanto circolavano per i giornali.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2013)

Milangirl ha scritto:


> si infatti....alla fine per me la cosa si farà, Robinho sembra davvero intenzionato a tornare in Brasile...



se e vero che hanno offerto 9 milioni e differenza di 1 milione, io ero ferma ancora ai 7 milioni mah vedremo

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Se la trattativa s'è bloccata in questo modo di certo non era 1 mln la differenza domanda-offerta. Se fosse cosi risicata l'accordo si trovava. Per me addirittura faticavano ad offrire i 7 mln che tanto circolavano per i giornali.



pero sulla gazza ho letto poco fa che sono arrivati ad offrire 9 milioni, robinho ha detto che era disposto a ridursi l'ingaggio c'è qualcosa che non torna mmm


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Gennaio 2013)

se dovesse rimanere e lo facesse con la testa giusta, a me farebbe piacere.Puo' rendersi molto utile anche perchè,per la prima volta da quando è al milan, ha la possibilità di giocare nel ruolo in cui si è sempre espresso meglio nella sua carriera,il suo ruolo naturale,ossia quello di attaccante esterno


----------



## Ale (5 Gennaio 2013)

la differenza e' talmente minima che mi pare strano che si sia deciso di non chiudere a metà strada.. speriamo bene.


----------



## DennyJersey (5 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;92161 ha scritto:


> pero sulla gazza ho letto poco fa che sono arrivati ad offrire 9 milioni, robinho ha detto che era disposto a ridursi l'ingaggio c'è qualcosa che non torna mmm



Che sia il modo migliore per non spendere neanche un quattrino per la società muilan? Il pres l'avrebbe tanto voluto trattenere.. eccolo servito!


----------



## The Ripper (5 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se la trattativa s'è bloccata in questo modo di certo non era 1 mln la differenza domanda-offerta. Se fosse cosi risicata l'accordo si trovava. Per me addirittura faticavano ad offrire i 7 mln che tanto circolavano per i giornali.


sono assolutamente d'accordo con te.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Gennaio 2013)

io lo darei via pure per 5 milioni...tanto non ha senso tenerlo se è svogliato


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Che sia il modo migliore per non spendere neanche un quattrino per la società muilan? Il pres l'avrebbe tanto voluto trattenere.. eccolo servito!


speriamo di no  perche altrimenti ci tocca sentire gallina che dice che il presidente ha fatto un grosso sforzo che ama il milan e bla bla bla


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Gennaio 2013)

Evviva, noi si che tratteniamo i nostri cambioni!!


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Ma poi hanno pure speso 6-7 per Montillo mi pare... bah. Forse volevano pagare in 36819 rate e Galliani si é opposto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;92161 ha scritto:


> se e vero che hanno offerto 9 milioni e differenza di 1 milione, io ero ferma ancora ai 7 milioni mah vedremo
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



9 milioni li ha offerti l'atletico mineiro non il santos, il problema è che robinho vuole andare solo al santos se deve essere ceduto altrimenti preferisce rimanere


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> 9 milioni li ha offerti l'atletico mineiro non il santos, il problema è che robinho vuole andare solo al santos se deve essere ceduto altrimenti preferisce rimanere



ah, e poi cosa vuole? pure che gli compriamo una villa in brasile ecc? cioe sembra che le fa lui le regole, voglio andare in brasile ma voglio andare solo al Santos, talmente e il loro idolo che ci offrono due casse di banane mah


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma poi hanno pure speso 6-7 per Montillo mi pare... bah. Forse volevano pagare in 36819 rate e Galliani si é opposto.



hanno capito pure loro che Robinho è scarso


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma poi hanno pure speso 6-7 per Montillo mi pare... bah. Forse volevano pagare in 36819 rate e Galliani si é opposto.



si appunto, ma d quanto ho capito hanno chiesto un prestito alle banche, e il san paolo ancora non ha dato i 10 milioni per ganso


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Mettetevelo in testa Robinho rimane fino a giugno. Non penso proprio che Galliani torni nuovamente in Brasile.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque venderlo a meno di 10 era improbabile perché di robinho abbiamo ammortizzato due anni su quattro, quindi 9 mln su 18. Venderlo a 5-6-7 significava fare minusvalenza. Ecco perché Galliani non scende sotto i 10.


----------



## Dexter (5 Gennaio 2013)

con 10 milioni qualcuno meglio di robinho lo trovi. a me starebbe bene pure che giocasse emanuelson al suo posto


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo che prima che parta se non e già partito ci sia un "colpo di scena"


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> con 10 milioni qualcuno meglio di robinho lo trovi. a me starebbe bene pure che giocasse emanuelson al suo posto



a 10 mln meglio di robinho??? chi biabiany e weiss??

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Mettetevelo in testa Robinho rimane fino a giugno. Non penso proprio che Galliani torni nuovamente in Brasile.



appunto..ormai è chiusa la trattativa, anche perchè galliani non parte più e sinceramente cederlo tra 20 giorni vorrebbe dire farsi un autogol clamoroso perchè poi non hai tempo di prendere nessuno


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> 9 milioni li ha offerti l'atletico mineiro non il santos, il problema è che robinho vuole andare solo al santos se deve essere ceduto altrimenti preferisce rimanere



L'atletico mineiro ha smentito. lo prenderebbe solo se arrivasse gratis.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2013)

sono triste  almeno con la sua cessione si poteva almeno "sognare" invece ora piu niente :S


----------



## Gekyn (5 Gennaio 2013)

Io non capisco perché sia in caso di cessione che in caso di acquisto siamo sempre noi a muoverci........


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché sia in caso di cessione che in caso di acquisto siamo sempre noi a muoverci........



Ma ultimamente gli acquisti ce li propongono procuratori.Sara' che s'è inceppato il database....


----------



## hiei87 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché sia in caso di cessione che in caso di acquisto siamo sempre noi a muoverci........




In realtà in questo caso la cessione di Robinho era solo un pretesto per far stare ancora un po' Galliani attorniato da travoni in Brasile....


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché sia in caso di cessione che in caso di acquisto siamo sempre noi a muoverci........



...semplice, ormai il Milan non è considerato più un grande club.


----------



## DennyJersey (5 Gennaio 2013)

Sono tristemente del tuo stesso parere... che sofferenza questi 2 anni. Non per i risultati sportivi, ma per la ridicolaggine assoluta della società.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque venderlo a meno di 10 era improbabile perché di robinho abbiamo ammortizzato due anni su quattro, quindi 9 mln su 18. Venderlo a 5-6-7 significava fare minusvalenza. Ecco perché Galliani non scende sotto i 10.


Come funzionerebbe quest'ammortizzazione ?


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Come funzionerebbe quest'ammortizzazione ?



Costo suddiviso agli anni contrattuali,quindi 18:4=4,5.Allorche' abbiamo ammortizzato 9 mln e la cifra per non fare una minusvalenza è 9.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Costo suddiviso agli anni contrattuali,quindi 18:4=4,5.Allorche' abbiamo ammortizzato 9 mln e la cifra per non fare una minusvalenza è 9.


In un anno o in quattro non saranno sempre soldi persi quei diciotto milioni ?


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In un anno o in quattro non saranno sempre soldi persi quei diciotto milioni ?



No,perche' i costi si ammortizzano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No,perche' i costi si ammortizzano.


Sarebbe la prestazione del giocatore ad ammortizzare ? Quindi ammortizzi in 4 anni che quel giocatore è con te ?


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe la prestazione del giocatore ad ammortizzare ? Quindi ammortizzi in 4 anni che quel giocatore è con te ?



Ti risp tramite mp.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Come funzionerebbe quest'ammortizzazione ?



Scusa Splendidi se non ti ho risposto ma ero impegnato, a questo punto lascio fare a Andreas.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2013)

ma gallina se perso in brasile


----------



## Blu71 (6 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;92561 ha scritto:


> ma gallina se perso in brasile



......disperso anche lui.....


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

*Odilio Rodrigues a Globoesporte. "I colloqui sono in corso e anche se ci fossero dei cambiamenti nel valore del giocatore, andrebbero avanti lo stesso"*


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Gennaio 2013)

daiii speriamo daiiii


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;93793 ha scritto:


> daiii speriamo daiiii



.....Galliani cercherà di tirare il più possibile, ovviamente, ma lo cederà comunque anche ad una cifra inferiore al quella richiesta giustificandosi col fatto non poteva trattenere un calciatore contro la sua volontà.


----------



## Re Ricardo (7 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Tifo'o (7 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....Galliani cercherà di tirare il più possibile, ovviamente, ma lo cederà comunque anche ad una cifra inferiore al quella richiesta giustificandosi col fatto non poteva trattenere un calciatore contro la sua volontà.



Sarebbe capace di tirarla sino al 31, per poi arrivare e prendere un cesso in presito alle 18.59


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....Galliani cercherà di tirare il più possibile, ovviamente, ma lo cederà comunque anche ad una cifra inferiore al quella richiesta giustificandosi col fatto non poteva trattenere un calciatore contro la sua volontà.



speriamo se ne vada, non tanto per il sostituto che sarà una mozzarella, ma lui vuole andare inutile tenerlo e pagargli pure lo stipendio che non e manco basso.


----------



## DennyJersey (7 Gennaio 2013)

La penso come te. Via chi non vuole rimanere e lo stesso vale per Boateng.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sarebbe capace di tirarla sino al 31, per poi arrivare e prendere un cesso in presito alle 18.59



....non mi meraviglierei affatto.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;93806 ha scritto:


> speriamo se ne vada, non tanto per il sostituto che sarà una mozzarella, ma lui vuole andare inutile tenerlo e pagargli pure lo stipendio che non e manco basso.



L'importante è che il sostituto almeno entri in campo con voglia di far bene.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

_*Da Terra.com.br le dichiarazioni dell'allenatore del Santos:"Robinho è sempre stato il nostro primo nome, il nostro grande sogno. Tuttavia sappiamo che, quando si tratta di soldi, la cosa si complica. Oltre al costo del cartellino, lo stipendio è molto alto. Lui ha la volontà di tornare al Santos, e questo facilità un po' le cose. Finchè conteremo su questo, manterremo la speranza. Queste sono cifre molto alte per il calcio brasiliano. Penso che i giocatori che desiderno tornare dovrebbero rinunciare a qualcosa. La gente dovrebbe capire la situazione del club, i salari sono altissimi, non è facile".*_


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sarebbe capace di tirarla sino al 31, per poi arrivare e prendere un cesso in presito alle 18.59



La strategia è proprio questa.


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> _*Da Terra.com.br le dichiarazioni dell'allenatore del Santos:"Robinho è sempre stato il nostro primo nome, il nostro grande sogno. Tuttavia sappiamo che, quando si tratta di soldi, la cosa si complica. Oltre al costo del cartellino, lo stipendio è molto alto. Lui ha la volontà di tornare al Santos, e questo facilità un po' le cose. Finchè conteremo su questo, manterremo la speranza. Queste sono cifre molto alte per il calcio brasiliano. Penso che i giocatori che desiderno tornare dovrebbero rinunciare a qualcosa. La gente dovrebbe capire la situazione del club, i salari sono altissimi, non è facile".*_



Si tagliasse sto stipendio.

Oltretutto non capisco come la gente possa non voler male a determinati calciatori.

Guardando la partita ieri stavo schiumando: gente come Pazzini guadagna in un anno quello che quasi tutti non guadagnano in una vita di lavoro. Che insulto. Disgustoso.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Se dobbiamo cederlo si sbrigassero.E' una situazione insostenibile.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo cederlo si sbrigassero.E' una situazione insostenibile.



Galliani prende tempo per poi fregarci con la scusa che se avesse sistemato prima Robinho si sarebbe mosso meglio sul mercato.....


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Gennaio 2013)

Vattene


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

*Galliani al termine del vertice di mercato con Allegri ha ribadito che Robinho è stato tolto dal mercato e quindi rimarrà al Milan. *


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Gennaio 2013)

mah, a me sembra strano che cmq il santos allora dica cosi mah, poi magari sono dichiarazioni vecchie tirate fuori oggi ma non credo boh


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;94162 ha scritto:


> mah, a me sembra strano che cmq il santos allora dica cosi mah, poi magari sono dichiarazioni vecchie tirate fuori oggi ma non credo boh



....c'è sicuramente ancora qualcosa sotto, prepariamoci alla solita telenovela...


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Gennaio 2013)

nenè sarebbe vicino al Santos,quindi e proprio finita per robinho


----------



## Jino (8 Gennaio 2013)

Robinho ormai non si muove ragazzi, Galliani è tornato in Europa e questo basta per sancire la fine delle trattative. Unico spiraglio è che arrivi un fax da parte del Santos a breve e ufficializzi un'offerta da 10 mln. Ma non accadrà, se avessero avuto intenzione di spendere quella cifra l'avrebbero fatto prima.


----------



## peppe75 (8 Gennaio 2013)

ti faccio vedere che il milan accetterà l'offerta del Santos ma...avrà una importante corsia preferenziale per Felipe Anderson un gran bel giocatore...


----------



## Blu71 (8 Gennaio 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> ti faccio vedere che il milan accetterà l'offerta del Santos ma...avrà una importante corsia preferenziale per Felipe Anderson un gran bel giocatore...



Accetterà l'offerta del Santos per risparmiare l'ingaggio di Robinho il resto sarebbe oro...


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Gennaio 2013)

la speranza e l'utima a morire ma non ci credo piu ormai


----------



## Blu71 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Raiola sulla trattativa per Robinho: "Abbiamo fatto una trattativa ed eravamo molto vicini a chiudere. Il Milan non ha però accettato le condizioni: quello che succederà bisogna chiederlo solo al Milan".


----------



## The P (10 Gennaio 2013)

Raiola ha appena affermato che Binho potrebbe rinnovare


----------



## Butcher (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ma quando scade il contratto? Magari è per non perderlo a 0.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Raiola ha appena affermato che Binho potrebbe rinnovare



La richiesta di andarsene?


----------



## The P (10 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La richiesta di andarsene?



No, ...his contract (ho letto l'intervista in inglese )


----------



## Frikez (10 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Raiola ha appena affermato che Binho potrebbe rinnovare



L'ho appena letto


----------



## The P (10 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> L'ho appena letto



abbiamo gli stessi pusher?


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Gennaio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma quando scade il contratto? Magari è per non perderlo a 0.



2014


----------



## Butcher (10 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;96931 ha scritto:


> 2014


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2013)

Le probabilità di venderlo a gennaio sono scarsissime, a giugno parte sicuro.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Questo domenica gioca anche,munito di panza al vento.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Gennaio 2013)

io non ci credo al rinnovo, ma dai vuole tornare in brasile e noi cosa facciamo gli rinnoviamo ma dai ahahha


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Gennaio 2013)

*L'atletico Mineiro ribadisce:"Non ci interessa, non faremo nessuna proposta al Milan, sono solo speculazioni per creare false aspettative nei nostri tifosi".*


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Non è che va a finire che questo resta davvero ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Gennaio 2013)

Robinho-Santos tutto rimandato a giugno.​
Il Santos ritenterà l'assalto a Robinho in estate.

notizia completa su:Robinho-Santos tutto rimandato a giugno. |


----------



## Albijol (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ma a giugno non varrà una cippa!!! Galliani


----------



## Freddy Manson (14 Gennaio 2013)

A me è sembrato, con la testa, già al Santos. Avrebbe senso tenerlo fino a Giugno?


----------



## DennyJersey (14 Gennaio 2013)

Alè, uno con la testa altrove che darà un contributo del tutto trascurabile. Mi auguro di sbagliare, ma ci sono tutti i presupposti.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Dopo ieri sera, può andare via anche gratis


----------



## Jaqen (14 Gennaio 2013)

Se rimane pero deve rimanere con voglia e testa


----------



## Schism75 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sinceramente, a questo punto io lo venderei per 7 mln e i 3 che mancano li decurterei dal prezzo di Felipe Anderson.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Gennaio 2013)

Dai, è lampante che ha la testa nei campi di beach volley a Copacabana.
Ancora più geniale è stato non farlo allenare per 20 giorni perchè sicuri di venderlo.

Cederlo a giugno sarebbe un delitto, ci trascineremmo un peso morto fino a fine stagione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dai, è lampante che ha la testa nei campi di beach volley a Copacabana.
> Ancora più geniale è stato *non farlo allenare per 20 giorni perchè sicuri di venderlo*.
> 
> Cederlo a giugno sarebbe un delitto, ci trascineremmo un peso morto fino a fine stagione.


Una cosa "alla Galliani" stile cena con Tevez salvo poi lasciarlo in Inghilterra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Gennaio 2013)

secondo me raiola era in sede ancora per robinho.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;101401 ha scritto:


> secondo me raiola era in sede ancora per robinho.



Lo penso anch'io, magari Kakà e Robinho ieri sera si sono incontrati da amici proprio nella prospettiva della doppia cessione che li interessa.... non si incontreranno al Milan....


----------



## Jino (17 Gennaio 2013)

Aimè dubito che ormai Binho si possa ancora piazzare. Se non c'avevano i soldi per pagarlo 10 giorni fa non credo li abbiano ora.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo il Corriere dello Sport Robinho ed il Milan sarebbero orientati per il rinnovo.


----------



## Frikez (18 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo il Corriere dello Sport Robinho ed il Milan sarebbero orientati per il rinnovo.


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo il Corriere dello Sport Robinho ed il Milan sarebbero orientati per il rinnovo.



Beh, non credo proprio. E' ad un anno e mezzo dalla scadenza, non è partito a gennaio ma partirà di certo a giugno.


----------



## 2515 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh, non credo proprio. E' ad un anno e mezzo dalla scadenza, non è partito a gennaio ma partirà di certo a giugno.



sarebbe per non far abbassare ulteriormente il prezzo e basta, rinnovo non significa affatto permanenza, thiago insegna.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> sarebbe per non far abbassare ulteriormente il prezzo e basta, rinnovo non significa affatto permanenza, thiago insegna.



Non me la sento di rischiare


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> sarebbe per non far abbassare ulteriormente il prezzo e basta, rinnovo non significa affatto permanenza, thiago insegna.



Si, capisco il tuo discorso. Ma in questo caso non ha senso, per il semplice fatto che lui vuole tornare in Brasile, cosa vuoi alzare il prezzo che manco 10 mln sono riusciti a darti? La verità è che estate prossima Robinho tornerà in Brasile per una cifra attorno ai 5-6 mln.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2013)

un rinnovo non ha assolutamente senso, se proprio si vuole fare dobbiamo spalmare i 4 milioni che prende tanto poi in estate se ne va.


----------



## Frikez (18 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non me la sento di rischiare


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport le trattative per Robinho ed Abate potrebbero riprendere subito alla luce degli ultimi sviluppi sul mercato in entrata.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport le trattative per Robinho ed Abate potrebbero riprendere subito alla luce degli ultimi sviluppi sul mercato in entrata.



Voglio il 31 Gennaio più croccante della storia


----------



## 2515 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Voglio il 31 Gennaio più croccante della storia



toglierci robinho e abate, per prendere mario e kakà. In aggiunta per la prossima stagione salamon e saponara, due belle promesse del 91'. Sarebbe quasi un signor calcio mercato visto a quello cui siamo abituati.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo Pedullà* il Santos starebbe tornando alla carica per Robinho* ed avrebbe intenzione di riprovare ad acquistarlo. Per il Milan è intoccabile, ma la sua cessione potrebbe servire per finanziare l'acquisto di Balotelli


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo Pedullà* il Santos starebbe tornando alla carica per Robinho* ed avrebbe intenzione di riprovare ad acquistarlo. Per il Milan è intoccabile, ma la sua cessione potrebbe servire per finanziare l'acquisto di Balotelli



Intoccabile finché non c'è l'offerta giusta....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Gennaio 2013)

Aria


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Dai.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2013)

Se danno via Robinho o Boateng arriva subito anche Kakà.

Sarà una settimana divertente, nel bene o nel male.


----------



## DannySa (28 Gennaio 2013)

Da spedire all'istante anche per 7-8 mln.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Gennaio 2013)

Binho non ha più la testa di restare al milan
prendiano i 7 che ci davano a inizio gennaio + i 6 lordi di ingaggio da qui a luglio e prendiamo Kaka o un centrocampista decente


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se danno via Robinho o Boateng arriva subito anche Kakà.


Penso anche io che alla fine arriveranno tutti e 2.


Madò.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Binho non ha più la testa di restare al milan
> prendiano i 7 che ci davano a inizio gennaio + i *8-9* lordi di ingaggio da qui a luglio e prendiamo Kaka o un centrocampista decente



Fixed


----------



## tequilad (28 Gennaio 2013)

Prima comprano poi vendono mi sa questa volta.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo Pedullà* il Santos starebbe tornando alla carica per Robinho* ed avrebbe intenzione di riprovare ad acquistarlo. Per il Milan è intoccabile, ma la sua cessione potrebbe servire per finanziare l'acquisto di Balotelli



Ma speriamo,oramai è un corpo estraneo.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

ti prego fa che sia tutto vero!!balo kaka...


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

http://www.milanworld.net/robinho-rischio-prova-tv-vt4067.html


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

se va beh ma come si fa in 4 giorni fare tutte ste operazioni?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Gennaio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Prima comprano poi vendono mi sa questa volta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Prima comprano poi vendono mi sa questa volta.



Intendi in questa sessione di gennaio o hanno già pianificato le vendite per giugno?


----------



## tequilad (28 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intendi in questa sessione di gennaio o hanno già pianificato le vendite per giugno?



gennaio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> gennaio



Speriamo bene!!!!!!!!


----------



## sion (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> se va beh ma come si fa in 4 giorni fare tutte ste operazioni?



si perche' secondo te balotelli non e' da mesi che ci andiamo dietro..no eh...di certo non sappiamo nulla di quello che ce dietro.


----------



## DennyJersey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Dai che è la volta buona daiiiii!!! "Dai dai dai!" *cit.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Gennaio 2013)

Via Abate, Robinho e Boateng per Zaccardo, Balotelli e Kakà? 



Con un centrocampista e un centrale di difesa seri l'anno prossimo si potrebbe puntare allo scudo


----------



## The Ripper (28 Gennaio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Via Abate, Robinho e Boateng per Zaccardo, Balotelli e Kakà?
> 
> 
> 
> Con un centrocampista e un centrale di difesa seri l'anno prossimo si potrebbe puntare allo scudo


non ha senso. Kakà non c'entra nulla con noi.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

kaka al posto del boa no,poi abbiamo il buco a centrocampo ma tra bihno e kaka preferisco kaka...


----------



## runner (28 Gennaio 2013)

Binho se ne andrà a giugno.....


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

...era quello che temevo...


----------



## The Ripper (28 Gennaio 2013)

se chiudono con balotelli in tempo cedono anche robinho.
andrà così.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se chiudono con balotelli in tempo cedono anche robinho.
> andrà così.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo quanto riportato nel corso Speciale Calciomercato, in onda su Sportitalia, il Santos sarebbe ritornato a tentare l'acquisto di Robinho e la trattativa tra il Milan ed il club brasiliano potrebbe essere conclusa ad una cifra compresa tra i 7 e i 10 milioni di Euro.


----------



## folletto (29 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se chiudono con balotelli in tempo cedono anche robinho.
> andrà così.



e probabilmente anche qualcun altro


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ma Robinho e Boateng ceduti e Kakà e Balotelli acquistati quanto ci farebbe godere?


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2013)

48 ore per cederlo..daiiii


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (29 Gennaio 2013)

andro' controcorrente,ma io lo terrei almeno fino a giugno,se venisse un raffeddore al faraone che ci metteremmo al suo posto,emanuelson? è troppo importante per noi raggiungere il terzo posto.E per farlo c'è bisogno di tutti i giocatori di classe di cui disponiamo.E,nonostante tutto,robinho è assolutamente uno di questi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dai dai, ci libereremmo di un ingaggio pesantissimo. A livello economico non ci perderemmo niente con Balotelli al posto di Binho.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> andro' controcorrente,ma io lo terrei almeno fino a giugno,se venisse un raffeddore al faraone che ci metteremmo al suo posto,emanuelson? è troppo importante per noi raggiungere il terzo posto.E per farlo c'è bisogno di tutti i giocatori di classe di cui disponiamo.E,nonostante tutto,robinho è assolutamente uno di questi


Si, secondo me Emanuelson è il sostituto ideale di El Sha.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2013)

El Sharaawy - Balotelli - Niang
Emanuelson - Pazzini - Bojan

Più o meno... per Robinho non c'è spazio


----------



## Snake (29 Gennaio 2013)

basta per favore, basta, quale alternativa che questo non ci sta più con la testa, è entrato con un atteggiamento vergognoso domenica. Va venduto ORA, adesso ti danno 8-10 mil, a giugno dopo mesi di panchina perenne non ti danno un *****.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma Robinho e Boateng ceduti e Kakà e Balotelli acquistati quanto ci farebbe godere?



Una goduria che nemmeno Cicciolina ha mai provato nella sua vita.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo. 

Ora è davvero il giocatore più inutile in proporzione allo stipendio


----------



## Jino (29 Gennaio 2013)

Se a fine mercato avremmo scambiato Pato e Robinho per Balotelli e Kakà c'è da leccarsi i baffi.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2013)

A dir di logica ora lo dovrebbero cedere. 8 milioni per un panchinaro...

El, pazzini, bojan, balotelli,niag robinho...qualcuno è di troppo per il solo campionato, dove si giocherà solo una volta a settimana


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Su sky Luca Tommasini apre alla probabile cessione di Robinho nelle ultime ore del mercato. Ha annunciato approfondimenti in merito da parte della squadra di calciomercato.


----------



## walter 22 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ormai tenerlo non ha più senso.


----------



## Jino (29 Gennaio 2013)

Cediamolo. Un giocatore senza voglia, stimoli, concentrazione per giunta strapagato non ha senso di esistere. Via via.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Gennaio 2013)

Non serve a nulla, nel caso c'è ancora Bojan per 6 mesi.. Cedere cedere cedere


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Gennaio 2013)

cedere cedere cedere cedere cedere cedere cedere cedere cedere cedere


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Pedullà: "Balotelli è del Milan, adesso occhio all'effetto domino. Può anche darsi che alla fine Robinho resti, ma ieri vi abbiamo parlato di nuovi sondaggi del Santos. Robinho è rimasto ai margini del Milan nelle ultime settimane, ha giocato spezzoni, ufficialmente perché non al top della condizione. Robinho guadagna quattro milioni netti, attenzione alla possibilità che possa ripartire una trattativa con il Santos. L'offerta di qualche settimana fa era stata di sette milioni e mezzo, aspettiamo. Ci sono stati sondaggi del Fenerbahce, ma la priorità di Robinho resta il Santos".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Via barilotto di caipirinha, qui non hai futuro.


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo parta davvero


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Gennaio 2013)

via subito


----------



## Ale (29 Gennaio 2013)

magari...


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Il colpo migliore di questo calciomercato ancora lo dobbiamo fare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2013)

Metto qui in questo topic anche se non è per forza correlato: Galliani per la seconda sera di fila è fuggito dall'uscita secondaria, nonostante il clima di festa davanti a Via Turati.
C'è qualcos'altro in ballo?


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Via anche lui. Sto fatto che il Gallo non ha lasciato nessuna dichiarazione non potrebbe voler dire che il mercato in entrata/uscita è ancora aperto???


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Metto qui in questo topic anche se non è per forza correlato: Galliani per la seconda sera di fila è fuggito dall'uscita secondaria, nonostante il clima di festa davanti a Via Turati.
> C'è qualcos'altro in ballo?



Bah, strano normalmente questo esce per prendersi i complimenti e darsi le arie per il "miracolo" per poi concludere con un "siamo a posto cosi"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bah, strano normalmente questo esce per prendersi i complimenti e darsi le arie per il "miracolo" per poi concludere con un "siamo a posto cosi"



Esattamente.
Vediamo se fa un giro di telefonate nei vari speciali calciomercato verso mezzanotte, altrimenti la cosa è molto, molto sospetta.


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bah, strano normalmente questo esce per prendersi i complimenti e darsi le arie per il "miracolo" per poi concludere con un "siamo a posto cosi"




E ringraziare unicamente il Presidente perché grazie a lui ciò è potuto accadere no??


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

A Sport Mediaset Mino Raiola oltre a confermare la cessione in prestito secco al Fulham di Emanuelson ha smentito la cessione di Robinho in queste ultime battute del mercato.


----------



## Alex Keaton (29 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A Sport Mediaset Mino Raiola oltre a confermare la cessione in prestito secco al Fulham di Emanuelson ha smentito la cessione di Robinho in queste ultime battute del mercato.



Quindi parte XD


----------



## sion (29 Gennaio 2013)

va be non gli crediamo,galliani e' troppo silenzioso,qualcosa succedera'


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Gennaio 2013)

il silenzio di galliani è molto misterioso!gatta ci cova...vediamo cosa ci riserva questo finale di mercato


----------



## Harvey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Raiola sentito al telefono da Ceccarini di Mediaset Premium ha detto che Robinho fino a giugno resta al Milan.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Vatteneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Principe (29 Gennaio 2013)

Da vendere subito prima che non ci ricaviamo un euro da cacciare immediatamente


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Gennaio 2013)

ma anche in brasile il mercato chiude il 31 ?


----------



## Francy (30 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma anche in brasile il mercato chiude il 31 ?



Sì, ma di marzo, oppure a metà aprile, non ricordo.


----------



## Ale (30 Gennaio 2013)

Raiola ha detto che resta al Milan.


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2013)

Massi teniamocelo, arma in più per provare il terzo posto. Tanto a giugno leva le tende al 100 per 100.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Dai Santos facci il regalo!


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (30 Gennaio 2013)

via dalle balle sto rutto umano


----------



## Dapone (30 Gennaio 2013)

io adesso lo lascerei andare solo se al suo posto viene kakà o un centrocampista come Nainggolan. altrimenti rimaniamo così, tanto va via in estate.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Gennaio 2013)

Andato via Emanuelson, credo che lui rimanga. Poi a giugno si danno il cambio


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Gennaio 2013)

che palla al piede...


----------



## vota DC (30 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Massi teniamocelo, arma in più per provare il terzo posto. Tanto a giugno leva le tende al 100 per 100.



1)Ingaggio troppo alto
2)Se torna Kakà abbiamo Kakà, Pazzini e Robinho....il Kaparo redivivo che oscura il trio africano.


----------



## MarcoReus (30 Gennaio 2013)

Se ci mettesse un minimo di testa in tutto quello che fa, a quest'ora staremmo parlando di un titolare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> 1)Ingaggio troppo alto
> 2)Se torna Kakà abbiamo Kakà, Pazzini e Robinho....il Kaparo redivivo che oscura il trio africano.


Kakà viene per fare la mezz'ala.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

Le speranze si spengono sempre di più con il passare delle ore... 

Mandiamo una colletta al Santos affinchè aumentino di un poco l'offerta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Gennaio 2013)

ma vanno bene anche 7 milioni


----------



## Frikez (30 Gennaio 2013)

A giugno via Robinho, Abate e Antonini così ci prendiamo Ogbonna e Santon


----------



## Frikez (30 Gennaio 2013)

Il mercato in Brasile è aperto fino a marzo


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Gennaio 2013)

Lo teniamo fino a quando usciamo dalla Champions magari.


----------



## folletto (31 Gennaio 2013)

Se accettavano la cifra che (se è vero quello che si diceva) offriva il Santos magari si riusciva a prendere un buon centrocampista in questo mercato invernale, e ci si liberava subito di un ingaggio pesante.
Ma tanto da quando il nano ha chiuso il portafoglio (dalla vendita di Kaka') ci sono stati investimenti seri solo per attaccanti (Huntelaar, Ibra, Binho, Elsha e Balotelli)


----------



## Alex Keaton (31 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma vanno bene anche 7 milioni



NON vanno bene 7 milioni, SANTA MISERIA, ma in che lingua ve lo devo dire???

Con meno di 9 milioni vai in minusvalenza!!!!!


----------



## Cm Punk (31 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me lo tengono fino alla eliminazione in cl, non credo che vogliano andare a giocare contro il barca con 4 attaccanti per 3 posti (anche se con robinho o senza non cambierebbe nulla nel risultato della partita)


----------



## Schism75 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> NON vanno bene 7 milioni, SANTA MISERIA, ma in che lingua ve lo devo dire???
> 
> Con meno di 9 milioni vai in minusvalenza!!!!!



Si ma non è che puoi imporre un'altra società a pagare almeno 9 mln. A giugno varrà ancora meno, visto che scade il contratto nel 2014. Quindi che facciamo?


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> NON vanno bene 7 milioni, SANTA MISERIA, ma in che lingua ve lo devo dire???
> 
> Con meno di 9 milioni vai in minusvalenza!!!!!



Allora teniamolo, e spendiamoci dietro altri 4 milioni lordi da qui a giugno


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Allora teniamolo, e spendiamoci dietro altri 4 milioni lordi da qui a giugno



Lordi? Netti credo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Lordi? Netti credo.



No beh, sono 6 mesi, non 12


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No beh, sono 6 mesi, non 12



Già io ragionavo annualmente


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No beh, sono 6 mesi, non 12



Scade nel 2014,non quest'estate.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Scade nel 2014,non quest'estate.



Beh ma dò per scontato che almeno st'estate parta.

Se non già a fine marzo


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Beh ma dò per scontato che almeno st'estate parta.
> 
> Se non già a fine marzo



Ah certo,non avevo ben capito il tuo post 
Comunque ho un po' paura che alla fine ce lo terremo sul groppone per un altro anno e mezzo.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il Milan per Robinho non ha fretta poiché l'unica destinazione del calciatore è il Santos ed in Brasile il mercato chiude a fine marzo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Gennaio 2013)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> NON vanno bene 7 milioni, SANTA MISERIA, ma in che lingua ve lo devo dire???
> 
> Con meno di 9 milioni vai in minusvalenza!!!!!



calmo/a

basta che non vede più il campo...può anche rimanere in tribuna per i prossimi 50 anni, però prende 4 milioni


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Febbraio 2013)

Non è finita finchè non è finita.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (1 Febbraio 2013)

è come un mantra. via via via.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Febbraio 2013)

scambio con felipe anderson e siamo tutti contenti


----------



## jaws (1 Febbraio 2013)

Sicuramente rimarrà per giocare la Champions dato che Balotelli non può.
Poi se e quando usciremo si vedrà


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport il destino di Robinho al Milan sarebbe legato alla doppia sfida di Champions contro il Barcellona dato che la società avrebbe deciso di valutare la cessione nel caso di eliminazione dalla competizione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me anche finita la CL va via sicuro.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (2 Febbraio 2013)

ormai teniamolo fino a fine stagione magari ci può aiutare...a giugno ciao ciao


----------



## vota DC (2 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;116678 ha scritto:


> Secondo me anche finita la CL va via sicuro.



In caso di eliminazione valutano, se si vince no.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> In caso di eliminazione valutano, se si vince no.



.....speriamo che non debbano valutare allora .......


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Sicuramente rimarrà per giocare la Champions dato che Balotelli non può.
> Poi se e quando usciremo si vedrà



ma poi in una squadra sono importanti anche le riserve, se metti non può giocare uno di quei 3 la davanti averlo è sicuramente un bene


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Febbraio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> In caso di eliminazione valutano, se si vince no.



non c'è pericolo che devono valutare


----------



## Pamparulez (2 Febbraio 2013)

Oramai è inutile tenerlo. Quando entra in campo non si impegna minimamente. Ha lo stipendio più pesante della rosa e non è giustificato.. Vergognoso come non si impegni.. via via via anche a 5/6 milioni va benissimo.


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Come riportato da Sportitalia, in Brasile dicono che il Santos abbia fatto un'ulteriore offerta per Robinho di 7 milioni e di 300 mila euro mensile netti al brasiliano. La trattativa è difficile perché il Milan ne vuole 10 e Robinho 400 mila netti.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da Sportitalia, in Brasile dicono che il Santos abbia fatto un'ulteriore offerta per Robinho di 7 milioni e di 300 mila euro mensile netti al brasiliano. La trattativa è difficile perché il Milan ne vuole 10 e Robinho 400 mila netti.*



Uff, più o meno sono le stesse cifre che offrivano a gennaio..
Spilorci di un Santos, sganciate due milioncini in più che ve lo impacchettiamo subito!!!!


----------



## Need4 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Cmq il Milan, se non sbaglio, ha ormai già ammortizzato 2 anni.
Se va via a giugno ne resta soltanto 1 di anno da ammortizzare = 4,5 milioni di €

Quindi si potrebbe venderlo anche a 7 che equivale all'1,5 anni ancora da ammortizzare...


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (7 Febbraio 2013)

non ci credo. non capisco perchè il milan lo tenga. a meno che non temino di bruciare troppo niang.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2013)

allora ...Binho è legato al nostro cammino in champions... le nostre possibilità di battere il Barcellona sono le stesse che ho io di farmi Belen... quindi entro poche settimane ci libereremo pure di questo... 

bene


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Febbraio 2013)

ma scambiamolo con felipe anderson


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Il Presidente del Santos a Radar Sportivo ha dichiarato riguardo a Robinho: “A metà 2013 le condizioni potrebbero cambiare. Il Santos continua a sognare Robinho“. “Anche io voglio Robinho, anche più di quanto lo voglia ogni tifoso. Ma tra volere e potere c’è una differenza”.


----------



## Frikez (8 Febbraio 2013)

A giugno quindi


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque questa è la dimostrazione che la volontà del giocatore vale più di quella della società.
Robinho vuole andar via, non lo hanno ceduto alle condizioni del Santos, rimane qui a prendere lo stipendio giocando controvoglia e con indolenza.
Sarebbe stato meglio darlo via a 7 invece di tirare la cinghia. Qui Galliani ha sbagliato.


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2013)

Dopo la coppa campioni le cose potrebbero pure cambiare. Il Milan potrebbe anche lasciarlo partire per una cifra di comodo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Need4 ha scritto:


> Cmq il Milan, se non sbaglio, ha ormai già ammortizzato 2 anni.
> Se va via a giugno ne resta soltanto 1 di anno da ammortizzare = 4,5 milioni di €
> 
> Quindi si potrebbe venderlo anche a 7 che equivale all'1,5 anni ancora da ammortizzare...


Capirai. Lo ammortizziamo sulla carta, quest'anno è come se non l'avessimo avuto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Febbraio 2013)

Certo che è uno scandalo, Robinho ha 29 anni ormai da noi non c'è più dal punto di vista mentale, ma è un fuoriclasse ancora integro, nazionale titolare. 
In Brasile è un idolo e in quel campionato fa la differenza tutta la vita e loro vogliono prenderlo per 2 lenticchie
poi andiamo noi a prendere uno scarsinho qualunque e ci chiedono 20 milioni, io non glielo darei solo per principio piuttosto me lo tengo sul gobbo come ha fatto il Real con Kaka


----------



## pennyhill (8 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Certo che è uno scandalo, Robinho ha 29 anni ormai da noi non c'è più dal punto di vista mentale, ma è un fuoriclasse ancora integro, nazionale titolare.
> In Brasile è un idolo e in quel campionato fa la differenza tutta la vita e loro vogliono prenderlo per 2 lenticchie
> poi andiamo noi a prendere uno scarsinho qualunque e ci chiedono 20 milioni, io non glielo darei solo per principio piuttosto me lo tengo sul gobbo come ha fatto il Real con Kaka



In linea di principio sono d’accordo, ma concretamente è un 29enne che oggi fa la quinta punta, che andrà in scadenza tra poco più di un anno e con un ingaggio pesante. Robinho poi non gioca in nazionale da un anno e mezzo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Raiola su Robinho:"Firmerà presto il rinnovo, non si può immaginare un Milan senza brasiliani."*


----------



## Albijol (14 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;124566 ha scritto:


> *Raiola su Robinho:“Resta a vita*



Speriamo allora che entri per sbaglio in casa di Pistorius


----------



## ed.vedder77 (14 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;124566 ha scritto:


> *Raiola su Robinho:"Firmerà presto il rinnovo, non si può immaginare un Milan senza brasiliani."*



...infatti arriva kakà...


----------



## runner (14 Febbraio 2013)

di sicuro se ne andrà in Brasile.....


----------



## smallball (14 Febbraio 2013)

via via...non ci serve piu'


----------



## Jino (14 Febbraio 2013)

Se lui avesse un minimo di voglia sarebbe il titolare del tridente, per quanto mi piaccia Niang è ancora molto acerbo, Robinho avrebbe la maglia da titolare indubbiamente.


----------



## Doctore (14 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Febbraio 2013)

il rinnovo se mai ci sarà mi sembra abbastanza chiaro che quei 4 milioni che prende ora verranno "ammorbiditi" in piu anni, poi tanto a giugno se ne va se non prima 





Jino ha scritto:


> Se lui avesse un minimo di voglia sarebbe il titolare del tridente, per quanto mi piaccia Niang è ancora molto acerbo, Robinho avrebbe la maglia da titolare indubbiamente.



non saprei, dopo lo scudo non si e mai piu rivisto il vero robinho, niang deve migliorare ma sta facendo bene salta spesso l'uomo robinho anche con la voglia secondo me non riuscirebbe a farlo con costanza come sta facendo ora il boss.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2013)

PIeta mabbasta!!! Non ha manco voglia di entrare in campo, tenere un giocatore che entra con una sufficienza è da tribuna


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2013)

Nel frattempo non è stato convocato neanche per domani, ufficialmente per un problema fisico.

Mah...


----------



## Livestrong (14 Febbraio 2013)

Madò....


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Febbraio 2013)

Già note le cifre : 10 milioni di calci nei denti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2013)

Rinnovo per evitare che possibili acquirenti stringano ulteriormente sul prezzo ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

*Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, Robinho è a un bivio o rinnova con il Milan o torna in Brasile. Il brasiliano non ha mai nascosto il desiderio di tornare a casa, piu probabile quindi in estate il suo addio ai colori rossoneri.*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Marzo 2013)

Questo qui sono tipo due anni che pensa a tornare al Santos. Che se ne vada, non rimpiangerò i suoi errori sotto porta.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2013)

Pieta! Via via che ci teniamo a fare sto peso morto?


----------



## chicagousait (15 Marzo 2013)

Che ritorni in Brasile


----------



## Tobi (15 Marzo 2013)

Ma sicuramente parte, non gioca mai, quando gioca non ci mette un minimo di impegno e ha un ingaggio enorme.
Scambiamolo alla pari con felipe anderson. Al momento non abbiam bisogno di monetizzare


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Marzo 2013)

Ma dai ahahahaa, a pedate nel sedere in Brasile su!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2013)

Da gennaio credo che non si possa neanche più ritenere un giocatore del Milan.


----------



## Frikez (15 Marzo 2013)

Giusto rinnovare


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Giusto rinnovare



Come avremmo fatto quest'anno senza i suoi gol e i suoi assist
ma soprattutto senza la sua professionalità e il suo impegno da trasmettere ai giovani?


----------



## Frikez (15 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Come avremmo fatto quest'anno senza i suoi gol e i suoi assist
> ma soprattutto senza la sua professionalità e il suo impegno da trasmettere ai giovani?



Appunto LOL


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

*Dg Santos:"Sicuramente non arriva entro fine mese,a giugno vediamo cosa si può fare, ora non pensiamo al mercato."*


----------



## smallball (15 Marzo 2013)

sarebbe una sciagura il rinnovo


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Marzo 2013)

Ormai è più bravo ad esultare in tribuna che a giocare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Marzo 2013)

Questi brasiliani sono tutti uguali  ci vorrebbe qualcuno che lo dica ogni tanto


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2013)

sarebbe inutile perché non è più motivato e diventerebbe un peso per la squadra, io spero che vada via, sarebbe giusto così come lo è stato per Pato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

via subito...ha fatto bene solo il primo anno, questi 2 anni ha fatto bene la partita con l'Arsenal e l'ultima mezz'ora contro il Barcellona


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2013)

Per me può andarsene anche subito.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Marzo 2013)

è un altro che è stato miracolato da ibra il primo anno, già l'anno scorso ha deluso molto, quest'anno proprio nullo invece. 

potevamo benissimo fare a meno di sta zavorra già da gennaio, è stato inutile tenerlo, anzi magari ci smeniamo pure dei soldi, perchè nel mercato estivo non so quanto incasseremo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Marzo 2013)

giocatore totalment einutile questanno utile solo a succhiare soldi

scambiarlo a gennaio con felipe anderson o avere una prelazione per giugno no eh? :fecepalm:


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Aprile 2013)

*Robinho:"Il Flamengo? Ho grande rispetto per questo club, ma sono sotto contratto con il Milan,sto bene al Milan ma se arrivasse qualcosa di interessante per me la valuterei."*


----------



## runner (11 Aprile 2013)

verrà ceduto sicuramente....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2013)

Ragazzi cambiate il titolo del topic perchè ogni volta che viene riuppato e lo leggo mi viene un infarto


----------



## Gnagnazio (11 Aprile 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi cambiate il titolo del topic perchè ogni volta che viene riuppato e lo leggo mi viene un infarto



Quoto


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Aprile 2013)

Su, un paio di casse di banane e siamo tutti contenti


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Aprile 2013)

*Robinho intervistato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ha parlato del suo futuro, ribadendo la volontà di restare al Milan rinnovando il contratto perchè a Milano non gil manca niente.*


----------



## Brain84 (19 Aprile 2013)

Resta in Brasile. È questa la risposta secondo me visto che è da inizio stagione che ha la testa a Copacabana.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2013)

Dai non scherziamo, a giugno partirà sicuramente e meno male direi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2013)

L'intervista e' solo una tattica per non fare precipitare il cartellino.
Se dichiara di essere già del Santos, Galliani non può più tirare sul prezzo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Aprile 2013)

Agghiacciante da leggere, anche se sappiamo tutti non essere vero


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Aprile 2013)

sta palesemente trollando tutti


----------



## Principe (19 Aprile 2013)

Ecco adesso vuole rimanere e rinnovare , grazie al mediocre di allegri che lo ha fatto giocare , MEDIOCRE


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Aprile 2013)

Non riesco a non avere paura, mi attacco via se rinnova.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Aprile 2013)

*Pelaipe, ds del Flamengo: "Acquisto di Robinho un'utopia"*

"Robinho? Per noi è *pura utopia*. Non c'è nessuna trattativa tra noi ed il Milan per lui. Non possiamo *mettere a rischio le finanze del club* con un'operazione del genere".


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Aprile 2013)

No, c'è chi pensa/spera che rimanga? Ma per favore...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Aprile 2013)

è già del santos dai,5-7 milioni e via..


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Aprile 2013)

buttati da un ponte Robson


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2013)

Dovevamo sbolognarlo a dicembre, magari ci infilavano Enderson.... ora ormai è difficile... grande antenna


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2013)

Robinho sul suo futuro:"Il Santos mi ha contattato, ma *ho un contratto con il Milan fino al 2014* e la società non vuole cedermi. L'affetto per il Santos c'è sempre, ma per il momento non c'è nessuna trattativa. Il mio futuro appartiene a Dio".


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Maggio 2013)

Vista la scadenza del contratto sarebbe giusto cederlo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Maggio 2013)

*Dunga apre a Robinho-Internacional:"Non sarebbe una pazzia se lo prendessimo: è un giocatore che piace a tutti i grandi club. Dobbiamo chiudere le trattative in maniera rapida e con la giusta formula, non è semplice, ma ci stiamo lavorando".*


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Maggio 2013)

*Galliani su Robinho:"è sotto contratto con il Milan e resterà al Milan. Non ha intenzione di andarsene."*


----------



## Dexter (18 Maggio 2013)

spero siano dichiarazioni cosi'...per mantenere un po' alto il prezzo del cartellino..


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Maggio 2013)

mi attacco via


----------



## Ale (18 Maggio 2013)

discorsi che lasciano il tempo che trovano, dopo la partita di domani ci saranno 3 mesi e mezzo per sbolognare chiunque sia in rosa


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Maggio 2013)

Dai che va.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Maggio 2013)

Un Robinho l'anno prossimo al Milan, non avrebbe il minimo senso. Sicuro che lo cedono.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Maggio 2013)

dipende da quello che dice il nuovo allenatore, se rimane allegri credo va via sicuro, se cambia l'allenatore se ne parlerà


----------



## ROQ (19 Maggio 2013)

se rimane sta pippa mi viene solo da pensare che vogliono farci cambiare squadra, non c'è altra spiegazione


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Maggio 2013)

ma che vi preoccupate ?  questo qua va via di sicuro. 

al milan non ha più la titolarità garantita, andrà in scadenza (e non si sente parlare di rinnovo) e oltretutto si va nell'anno dei mondiali, che presumo vorrà giocare. 

scontato che tornerà in patria. 

speriamo almeno di monetizzare il più possibile, ma considerato che galliani è riuscito a vendere in brasile a buone cifre persino dinho e pato, ci riuscirà pure con binho, oltretutto magari coinvolge pure raiola.


----------



## Frikez (19 Maggio 2013)

Raiola tempo fa parlava di un possibile rinnovo


----------



## The Ripper (19 Maggio 2013)

probabilmente dipende anche da altre due cose:
se riescono a prendere un giocatore offensivo con quelle caratteristiche (ma non ce lo vedo Galliani a portare a Milano un altro attaccante valido... al massimo prenderà qualche low cost)
se robinho decide di rinnovare a cifre molto più basse, a stipendio dimezzato.


----------



## ROQ (19 Maggio 2013)

ma abbiamo Niang che è tornato a marcire in panchina anche se stava facendo bene e soprattutto nelle amichevoli era sempre il più pimpante... Bojan che nella scala di allegri è all'ultimo posto... io comincio davvero a temere che non ci resti tra le palle, cavolo non giocherebbe manco nel Siena o il Pescara... anche perchè Brasile a parte (dove comunque offrono banane) giustamente non ci son pazzi che son disposti a prenderselo


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Maggio 2013)

*Ds Santos apre a Robinho:"Robinho è un idolo di questo club ed è nella nostra agenda".*


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Maggio 2013)

*Secondo indiscrezioni riportate da Sportmediaset il Santos sarebbe tornato alla carica per Binho,presentando la stessa cifra offerta a gennaio.*


----------



## Frikez (23 Maggio 2013)

Da cedere all'istante!


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Maggio 2013)

*Robinho apre al Santos:"Futuro? Lascio che il Santos ed il Milan si occupino della mia situazione."*


----------



## Ale (23 Maggio 2013)

era chiaro fossse un bluff quello del rinnovo per far venire fuori le offerte dal brasile. ma questi non hanno un giovane bravo da poter prendere in cambio anziche puntare ai soldi?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> era chiaro fossse un bluff quello del rinnovo per far venire fuori le offerte dal brasile. ma questi non hanno un giovane bravo da poter prendere in cambio anziche puntare ai soldi?



il santos dovrebbe avere felipe anderson che pareva destinato alla lazie


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Maggio 2013)

Dai che almeno una bella notizia arriva


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Maggio 2013)

dichiarazioni importanti sul futuro di Robinho:

*"Futuro? Lascio che il Santos ed il Milan si occupino della mia situazione. Conoscete l’amore e l’affetto che provo per il Santos, ma sono un giocatore del Milan. Lasciamo che risolvano la questione".

"Sto attraversando un bel momento, faccio ciò che mi piace: giocare a calcio. Milano è molto bella, ma non ha il mare e poi è difficile godersi la famiglia dovendo viaggiare. Santos è la mia città, mi piace vivere qui. E’ normale che voglio che vincano sempre".*


----------



## Gnagnazio (23 Maggio 2013)

Robinho in scambio di Felipe Anderson


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Maggio 2013)

*Robinho al Santos per sostituire Neymar*

L'allenatore del Santos, *Muricy Ramalho*, ha confermato la prossima partenza di *Neymar* parlando di Robinho come suo probabile sostituto:

*"Robinho è un idolo, ho seguito le gare del Milan per vedere come si comportava, perché abbiamo riflettuto molto. Sarà molto importante, perché verrà a sostituire il più grande giocatore del nostro paese".*


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (23 Maggio 2013)

magari. la prima mossa giusta. per l'ingaggio e per quello che non sa più dare.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Maggio 2013)

Santos o Poggibonsi, non mi interessa.
Basta che se ne vada via.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Maggio 2013)

Però ci vorrebbe un calciatore in rosa con le caratteristiche che in teoria dovrebbe avere Binho.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Però ci vorrebbe un calciatore in rosa con le caratteristiche che in teoria dovrebbe avere Binho.



Wijnaldum, Mertens, Saponara. La gente da prendere c'è.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Wijnaldum, Mertens, Saponara. La gente da prendere c'è.



Giorgino ci vorrebbe...


----------



## Jino (23 Maggio 2013)

Su forza, pagatecelo però.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Maggio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Robinho in scambio di Felipe Anderson



è della Lazio ormai


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Maggio 2013)

scambio alla pari con neymar


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Maggio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> scambio alla pari con neymar



eh se


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2013)

Il tecnico del Santos:"Ho guardato le partite del Milan per osservare Robinho. Noi stiamo pensando di acquistarlo, e saremmo felici se tornasse".


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il tecnico del Santos:"Ho guardato le partite del Milan per osservare Robinho. Noi stiamo pensando di acquistarlo, e saremmo felici se tornasse".



Magari


----------



## jaws (24 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il tecnico del Santos:"Ho guardato le partite del Milan per osservare Robinho. Noi stiamo pensando di acquistarlo, e saremmo felici se tornasse".



E' sicuro di averle guardate con attenzione?


----------



## Butcher (24 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> E' sicuro di averle guardate con attenzione?



Shhhhhh!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Maggio 2013)

perchè non ci provano almeno per felipe anderson? perchè?!


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Maggio 2013)

Beh, a sto punto dovremmo esserci !


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il tecnico del Santos:"Ho guardato le partite del Milan per osservare Robinho. Noi stiamo pensando di acquistarlo, e saremmo felici se tornasse".



Che partite avrà mai visto?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2013)

*Secondo i giornali brasiliani il Santos dopo aver ceduto Neymar, vuole Robinho*


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Maggio 2013)

MAGARI!!!
Da dare via subito prima che cambino idea.
Forse hanno visto le partitelle in allenamento.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Maggio 2013)

Adesso facciano un'offerta seria 'sti tirchi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2013)

ora cacchio possono spendere pure 15 milioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il tecnico del Santos:"Ho guardato le partite del Milan per osservare Robinho. Noi stiamo pensando di acquistarlo, e saremmo felici se tornasse".


Ecco spiegato il perché giocasse ... Dai non c'era una soluzione logica


----------



## Brain84 (26 Maggio 2013)

Muovetevi e portatevelo via.


----------



## Ale (26 Maggio 2013)

sarei piu contento se ci offrissero un terzino sinistro e un centrocampista giovane di prospettiva piuttosto che 8-9 milioni.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

*Robinho*, dal Brasile, torna a parlare del suo futuro:"*Un mio ritorno al Santos?* Ho ancora un anno di contratto con il Milan, e lì sono molto felice. Per ora il Santos non ha fatto nessuna proposta, ed il Milan non vuole cedermi. Se c'è comunque la *possibilità* di tornare? *Sì, esiste*. Nel calcio tutto è possibile. E se tornassi in Brasile, *Scolari* potrebbe seguirmi meglio in vista dei prossimi *mondiali*".


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2013)

Dobbiamo venderlo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Giugno 2013)

*Vicepresidente Santos:"Robinho? La settimana scorsa abbiamo parlato con un intermediario del Milan, nostro amico, di alcune questioni e abbiamo chiesto il valore del giocatore per questa finestra di mercato,prima di creare false aspettative vogliamo conoscere la richiesta del Milan".*


----------



## runner (4 Giugno 2013)

a mio avviso la trattativa è già stata fatta in inverno....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Giugno 2013)

ma scambiatelo con felipe anderson , tanto galliani con quei 6-7 mil che prendera per binho al massimo si presenta con lodi


----------



## Jino (4 Giugno 2013)

Spero se ne vada quanto prima.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Giugno 2013)

*Dal Brasile rimbalza la voce che il Fluminense vuole chiedere il prestito al Milan per Robinho.*


----------



## Ale (6 Giugno 2013)

hanno incassato 53 milioni. alzassero la loro offerta invernale di 2-3 mln e lo portassero in brazil..non credo ci voglia molto.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (6 Giugno 2013)

credo che il milan lo venderebbe già per 7-8 milioni in questa finestra di mercato,dato che dopo tre anni dal suo acquisto per 18 milioni di euro quest'operazione non dovrebbe rappresentare una minusvalenza di bilancio.E poi binho ha solamente un altro anno di contratto e viaggia verso i 30 anni,ergo bisogna accontentarsi,considerando anche che verrebbe tagliato uno degli ingaggi piu' pesanti in rosa


----------



## Frikez (6 Giugno 2013)

Il problema è l'ingaggio di Robinho, non credo che il Santos abbia fastidi a darci 10 milioni..quel cane non vuole rinunciare manco a un euro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il problema è l'ingaggio di Robinho, non credo che il Santos abbia fastidi a darci 10 milioni..quel cane non vuole rinunciare manco a un euro.



ma che problema hanno?? 54 milioni hanno preso che ci vuole a offrire 10 mln e a pagarli l'ingaggio che vuole

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma scambiatelo con felipe anderson , tanto galliani con quei 6-7 mil che prendera per binho al massimo si presenta con lodi



felipe anderson neanche titolare gioca nel santos, siamo sicuri che sia tutto sto fenomeno


----------



## Frikez (6 Giugno 2013)

Ma neanche un pirla darebbe 5 milioni a Robinho dai su, hanno soldi ma non sono stupidi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Giugno 2013)

> felipe anderson neanche titolare gioca nel santos, siamo sicuri che sia tutto sto fenomeno



sicuramente non sarà un fenomeno , ma per togliermi quell'inutilità di binho di torno lo scambierei pure col magazziniere del santos , poi felipe anderson è giovane e fa il trequartista adatto per il 4-3-1-2 voluto dal presidentissimo


----------



## The Ripper (6 Giugno 2013)

dopo l'addio di ganso felipe anderson è il titolare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma neanche un pirla darebbe 5 milioni a Robinho dai su, hanno soldi ma non sono stupidi.



Cavoli loro, hanno i soldi, vogliono Robinho a tutti costi, allora caccino fuori i soldi.


----------



## Frikez (6 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cavoli loro, hanno i soldi, vogliono Robinho a tutti costi, allora caccino fuori i soldi.



E se non lo fanno?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dopo l'addio di ganso felipe anderson è il titolare.



Esattamente d'altronde prima di ganso fu ceduto anche alan patrick


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E se non lo fanno?



Sono loro che devono sostituire Neymar, poi ai tifosi cosa raccontano?


----------



## MisterBet (6 Giugno 2013)

Con la cessione di Neymar e del portiere Rafael sono veramente inguardabili, non dico che rischiano la retrocessione ma non si sa mai...


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Giugno 2013)

*La Fluminense vuole Robinho, ma non ha intenzione di pagare nemmeno un euro. Chiesto in prestito oppure a costo zero. La situazione finanziaria del club brasiliano non è per nulla buona, l'arrivo di Robinho è l'ultimo tentativo di riavvivare un merchandising in netta flessione.*


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *La Fluminense vuole Robinho, ma non ha intenzione di pagare nemmeno un euro. Chiesto in prestito oppure a costo zero. La situazione finanziaria del club brasiliano non è per nulla buona, l'arrivo di Robinho è l'ultimo tentativo di riavvivare un merchandising in netta flessione.*



Ma quanto sono tirchi ?


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Giugno 2013)

*Galliani: "Binho è stato richiesto dal Santos, ma l'offerta è ancora troppo bassa".*


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Binho è stato richiesto dal Santos, ma l'offerta è ancora troppo bassa".*



Va finire che diamo via El e ci teniamo sto cesso. Ne sono sicuro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2013)

Dai basta, 'sto qui dovrebbe essere andato via già da troppo tempo, sbrighiamoci, non se ne può più.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Va finire che diamo via El e ci teniamo sto cesso. Ne sono sicuro.



Non credo, penso che Binho andrà via tra i 6-7 mln. Il Santos ha la grana di Neymar e vuole regalare Bignarello ai tifosi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Giugno 2013)

Io lo darei in cambio di una pizza e un gelato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Giugno 2013)

e piatevelo mamma mia


----------



## Ale (11 Giugno 2013)

ma non c'e' la possibilita di prendere un giocatore? tanto si e' capito che questi del santos son dei pezzenti


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Giugno 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Io lo darei in cambio di una pizza e un gelato



il gelato fa ingrassare, la pizza anche, mi accontento di un'insalata scondita


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Va finire che diamo via El e ci teniamo sto cesso. Ne sono sicuro.



sicuro


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Giugno 2013)

Se lo avessero venduto a Gennaio avrebbero fatto una minusvalenza di 2-3 milioni

Ora qualsiasi prezzo sotto i 6M sarà minusvalenza...e in più hai pagato lo stipendio ad un giocatore in ciabatte per 6 mesi. Ne valeva la pena?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Se lo avessero venduto a Gennaio avrebbero fatto una minusvalenza di 2-3 milioni
> 
> Ora qualsiasi prezzo sotto i 6M sarà minusvalenza...e in più hai pagato lo stipendio ad un giocatore in ciabatte per 6 mesi. Ne valeva la pena?



madonna che testa che c'hanno


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Se lo avessero venduto a Gennaio avrebbero fatto una minusvalenza di 2-3 milioni
> 
> Ora qualsiasi prezzo sotto i 6M sarà minusvalenza...e in più hai pagato lo stipendio ad un giocatore in ciabatte per 6 mesi. Ne valeva la pena?


Il Santos ha incassato i soldi di Neymar, se vogliono Robinho per sostituire il primo che caccino fuori i soldi.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Se lo avessero venduto a Gennaio avrebbero fatto una minusvalenza di 2-3 milioni
> 
> Ora qualsiasi prezzo sotto i 6M sarà minusvalenza...e in più hai pagato lo stipendio ad un giocatore in ciabatte per 6 mesi. Ne valeva la pena?



Beh se lo vendessero a 5, farebbero una minusvalenza pari ad 1 mln, quindi non averlo ceduto a gennaio si rivelerebbe una mossa azzeccata, rispetto a quello che hai prospettato te (minusvalenza di 2/3 mln). Il problema è far sborsare qualche euro ai tirchioni brasileiri, anche se con la cessione di cessione di Neymar qualcosa potranno fare.


----------



## Frikez (11 Giugno 2013)

Binho e Boateng restano


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Giugno 2013)

Ma perchè Galliani non chiede Felipe Anderson??????


----------



## Milo (12 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il Santos ha incassato i soldi di Neymar, se vogliono Robinho per sostituire il primo che caccino fuori i soldi.



quoto in pieno


----------



## Dexter (12 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma perchè Galliani non chiede Felipe Anderson??????


galliani del santos conosce (conosceva) a malapena neymar.


----------



## Jino (12 Giugno 2013)

Hanno soldi freschi in tasca, ci accontentino ora.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> galliani del santos conosce (conosceva) a malapena neymar.


Si vabbe, ma vattene antenna


----------



## Dexter (12 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si vabbe, ma vattene antenna


se parli di felipe anderson all'antenna rischi che ti prende anderson del manchester united o felipe del siena,ma credo che non conosca neanche quelli francamente.


----------



## jaws (12 Giugno 2013)

Si certo, come no


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma perchè Galliani non chiede Felipe Anderson??????


perché quando andavano a guardare il santos si masturbavano per quel cesso di Ganso.


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2013)

Ma a proposito di Ganso, che fine ha fatto? Ha già smesso?


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma a proposito di Ganso, che fine ha fatto? Ha già smesso?



È finito al San Paolo


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma a proposito di Ganso, che fine ha fatto? Ha già smesso?



fa ridere i polli al San Paolo.
Un anno fa se chiedevi al Santos Ganso per 25mln ti ridevano dietro...se ora vai al san Paolo e chiedi ganso per 10 mln stappano la champagne.

Non è assolutamente un gran giocatore. E' giovane e può ancora venire fuori, ma l'oca zoppa si sta cuocendo a fuoco lento.


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2013)

Beh, si vedeva che fosse un mezzo brocco. Lo dicemmo subito.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Se lo avessero venduto a Gennaio avrebbero fatto una minusvalenza di 2-3 milioni
> 
> Ora qualsiasi prezzo sotto i 6M sarà minusvalenza...e in più hai pagato lo stipendio ad un giocatore in ciabatte per 6 mesi. Ne valeva la pena?



18 diviso 4 = 4.5. Sempre se ricordo bene le cifre...


----------



## 2515 (12 Giugno 2013)

Robinho hanno già finito di pagarlo quest'anno, quindi qualsiasi cifra non dovrebbe causare problemi, la minusvalenza non è più un problema avendo ammortizzato tutta la spesa.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Robinho hanno già finito di pagarlo quest'anno, quindi qualsiasi cifra non dovrebbe causare problemi, la minusvalenza non è più un problema avendo ammortizzato tutta la spesa.



Non credo, penso che manchino ancora 6.5 circa per ammortizzare il suo acquisto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Giugno 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> 18 diviso 4 = 4.5. Sempre se ricordo bene le cifre...



Madò è vero, già tre anni che è con noi. Ricordavo le tre rate da 6. Ancora peggio


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, si vedeva che fosse un mezzo brocco. Lo dicemmo subito.





tra l'altro non segna dalla scorsa libertadores se non sbaglio


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2013)

Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, In Brasile tutti pazzi per *Robinho: Santos, Flamengo e Fluminense*. Il Santos è avvantaggiato nella corsa all'attaccante, ed ha in mente *due ipotesi* per arrivare a Binho: offrire al Milan 5 - 6 milioni di euro o scambio con il portiere* Rafael* che in patria è considerato l'erede di Julio Cesar.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, In Brasile tutti pazzi per *Robinho: Santos, Flamengo e Fluminense*. Il Santos è avvantaggiato nella corsa all'attaccante, ed ha in mente *due ipotesi* per arrivare a Binho: offrire al Milan 5 - 6 milioni di euro o scambio con il portiere* Rafael* che in patria è considerato l'erede di Julio Cesar.



Solo cash preferirei; 8-10 milioni e Robinho può andare dove vuole.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

Uhm non so abbiamo già Gabriel, meglio solo soldi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Giugno 2013)

anche 8 milioni vanno benissimo


----------



## jaws (13 Giugno 2013)

facciamo partire l'asta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2013)

Tecnicamente ci dovrebbero stare bene anche 4.5 milioni, non chiedo neanche il doppio, credo che otto sia una cifra più che adeguata.


----------



## Jaqen (13 Giugno 2013)

Almeno il doppio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Giugno 2013)

Non può esistere asta, Robinho vuole solo il Santos.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Per me con 7-8 si chiude


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, In Brasile tutti pazzi per *Robinho: Santos, Flamengo e Fluminense*. Il Santos è avvantaggiato nella corsa all'attaccante, ed ha in mente *due ipotesi* per arrivare a Binho: offrire al Milan 5 - 6 milioni di euro o scambio con il portiere* Rafael* che in patria è considerato l'erede di Julio Cesar.



credo che a 7 si possa chiudere,sfruttando anche l'interesse di flamengo e fluminense


----------



## Aphex (13 Giugno 2013)

Hanno appena incassato 57Ml dal Barça, non facciano li spilorci, almeno a 8-9 milioni ci devono arrivare.
Poi magari loro per il primo scappato di casa te ne chiedono 25


----------



## DannySa (13 Giugno 2013)

8 mln e chiudiamo subito.


----------



## iceman. (13 Giugno 2013)

8,5 e tanti saluti


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Giugno 2013)

Si ma non sottovaluriamo il fatto di liberarsi di 6 milioni di ingaggio per un giocatore ormai inutile
e i brasiliani lo sanno non sono stupidi


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Giugno 2013)

quanto mi stanno sulle balle ste società brasiliane!!!


----------



## Dexter (13 Giugno 2013)

le società brasiliane sono le più spilorce al mondo. manderebbero all'aria una trattativa anche per mille euro.


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2013)

Il *Milan* ha fatto il prezzo di *Robinho*: *8 milioni* di euro. Il Santos ne ha offerti 6.

Sky


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Giugno 2013)

e facciamocene dare 6 dai

basta con sto sambangi brasingi carnival


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Giugno 2013)

Certo che il Santos è una società di barboni.


----------



## Dapone (14 Giugno 2013)

anche gratis...ma meglio se portano qualche milioncino


----------



## Ale (14 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il *Milan* ha fatto il prezzo di *Robinho*: *8 milioni* di euro. Il Santos ne ha offerti 6.
> 
> Sky


sono barboni nell'anima sti brasiliani


----------



## SololaMaglia (14 Giugno 2013)

Col cappio di quell'ingaggio vergognoso devi per forza cederlo a poco, altrimenti sarebbe da far marcire in tribuna!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2013)

Basta che si sbrighino...


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Certo che il Santos è una società di barboni.



ricordo che chiedevano 40 milioni per ganso... bah


----------



## iceman. (14 Giugno 2013)

E appena ne offrono 8 io alzerei il tiro a 10 solo per dispetto


----------



## pennyhill (14 Giugno 2013)

Voi quanto offrireste per un 29enne con il contratto in scadenza, e che viene da due annate pessime?  Sto qua non gioca in nazionale da 2 anni. 




Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Voi quanto offrireste per un 29enne con il contratto in scadenza, e che viene da due annate pessime?  Sto qua non gioca in nazionale da 2 anni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si ma il 29enne in Brasile farà sicuramente la differenza.


----------



## pennyhill (15 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si ma il 29enne in Brasile farà sicuramente la differenza.



Ronaldinho, che probabilmente è stato il calciatore più forte al mondo, e non un incompiuto, in una situazione per molti versi simile (quei due anni in più per il giocatore, ed era gennaio), l’hai venduto per tre milioni. Ora non ricordo bene, ma mi pare si disse che fester aveva lavorato bene in quel caso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Giugno 2013)

Dai mandatelo via, non se ne può più.


----------



## ROQ (15 Giugno 2013)

sarebbe da accettare al volo anche se a sto giro già solo per i prezzi che sparavano per i loro giocatori, gli sfottò, e quanto hanno appena incassato per neymar... capisco galliani, anche se alla fine ci si ritorce tutto contro. Poi io li darei via tutti a qualunque prezzo, compreso Pazzini


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il *Milan* ha fatto il prezzo di *Robinho*: *8 milioni* di euro. Il Santos ne ha offerti 6.
> 
> Sky



Si chiudera' a 7


----------



## Frikez (15 Giugno 2013)

Ma pure per 2 milioni, via via


----------



## 2515 (15 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma pure per 2 milioni, via via



No. vogliono ricavare il massimo per poter poi al limite aggiungere il minimo da versare al City.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> No. vogliono ricavare il massimo per poter poi al limite aggiungere il minimo da versare al City.



e non hanno nemmeno tutti i torti perchè poi quando vai a chiedere loro un giocatore ti sparano 30 milioni


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Giugno 2013)

*Lo scoglio per la cessione di Robinho al Santos è rappresentato dall'ingaggio del brasiliano che chiede lo stesso trattamento economico che ora ha al Milan; cifra che la dirigenza del Santos non può assicurargli.*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Giugno 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ronaldinho, che probabilmente è stato il calciatore più forte al mondo, e non un incompiuto, in una situazione per molti versi simile (quei due anni in più per il giocatore, ed era gennaio), l’hai venduto per tre milioni. Ora non ricordo bene, ma mi pare si disse che fester aveva lavorato bene in quel caso.


Perché Ronaldinho era diventato più statico di un campo elettrico generato da una carica puntiforme. Ecco perché Galliani fece bene.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Perché Ronaldinho era diventato più statico di un campo elettrico generato da una carica puntiforme. Ecco perché Galliani fece bene.



Tra il Ronaldinho del Milan e il Robinho del Milan c'era un abisso, R80 fece diventare goleador Borriello; il che è tutto dire.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Tra il Ronaldinho del Milan e il Robinho del Milan c'era un abisso, R80 fece diventare goleador Borriello; il che è tutto dire.


Ho capito Gaetà, sulla qualità non ho nulla da dire e non c'è confronto tra Robinho e Ronaldinho, sono dalla tua parte. Però R80 l'ultimo anno era diventato un ex giocatore, partiva dalla sinistra ma il suo raggio d'azione era 1 metro quadro a dire tanto...


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2013)

Meno male che poi è il Milan che non vuole spendere, hanno ricevuto un sacco di soldi per Neymar e vogliono fare il prezzo loro per Robinho


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo il quotidiano brasiliano "Correio24horas", Galliani potrebbe partire a inizio settimana per il Brasile e capire i margini di trattativa per riportare Robinho a "casa".*


----------



## Jino (15 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;209497 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il quotidiano brasiliano "Correio24horas", Galliani potrebbe partire a inizio settimana per il Brasile.*



Ci impiegherà una settimana a provare, ripeto provare, a vendere Robinho. Nel frattempo il nostro mercato sarà totalmente fermo, forse giusto Poli riusciranno ad ufficializzare. Nel frattempo molti calciatori cambieranno club e noi come sempre ci ridurremo a fine mercato a caccia di "svuota tutto".


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ci impiegherà una settimana a provare, ripeto provare, a vendere Robinho. Nel frattempo il nostro mercato sarà totalmente fermo, forse giusto Poli riusciranno ad ufficializzare. Nel frattempo molti calciatori cambieranno club e noi come sempre ci ridurremo a fine mercato a caccia di "svuota tutto".



C'è tempo fino al 2 settembre


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo il quotidiano brasiliano "Correio24horas", Galliani potrebbe partire a inizio settimana per il Brasile e capire i margini di trattativa per riportare Robinho a "casa".*



Ma di solito non parte chi cerca di comprare???


----------



## Denni90 (15 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ci impiegherà una settimana a provare, ripeto provare, a vendere Robinho. Nel frattempo il nostro mercato sarà totalmente fermo, forse giusto Poli riusciranno ad ufficializzare. Nel frattempo molti calciatori cambieranno club e noi come sempre ci ridurremo a fine mercato a caccia di "svuota tutto".



le trattative nn si possono fare in un giorno e poi su altre italiane che hanno comprato chissachì per ora nn risulta niente
nn bisogna sempre andare contro anche quando ci sono notizia buone per noi,suvvia!


----------



## DennyJersey (15 Giugno 2013)

Se il Santos si permetteva Neymar fino a poche settimane fa potrà sostenere Robihno senza problemi. Penso che non siano ancora usciti dettagli veritieri su questa faccenda, se non le cifre di Sky che mi sembrano logiche. Se a gennaio volevamo 10 mil a 6 mesi di distanza ci sta la richiesta di 8 mil.



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma di solito non parte chi cerca di comprare???



Vero, ma per Ronaldinho è già successo che Galliani sia dovuto andare di persona per sistemare il tutto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ci impiegherà una settimana a provare, ripeto provare, a vendere Robinho. Nel frattempo il nostro mercato sarà totalmente fermo, forse giusto Poli riusciranno ad ufficializzare. Nel frattempo molti calciatori cambieranno club e noi come sempre ci ridurremo a fine mercato a caccia di "svuota tutto".



sicuro 





Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma di solito non parte chi cerca di comprare???



noi siamo speciali, cosi il Gallo si fa un pò di vancanza.


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2013)

*Serginho*, ex terzino del Milan attualmente osservatore in Brasile per la società rossonera, ha dichiarato che la *trattativa per il ritorno di Robinho in patria è ancora in fase embrionale*.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2013)

Apposto  datevi una mossa


----------



## Butcher (15 Giugno 2013)

Dannazione


----------



## Denni90 (15 Giugno 2013)

si sapeva, parte lunedì mica è già partito


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo Sportmediaset Raiola partirà per il Brasile per cercare di chiudere la trattativa col Santos. La richiesta del Milan è pari a 9 mln, l'offerta paulista è ferma a 7. Possibile l'accordo a metà strada (8 mln). A quel punto partirà l'assalto a Carlitos Tevez. Pronta un'offerta di 12 mln per l'Apache, in scadenza contrattuale 2014. Elshaawary non farà parte della possibile operazione col City.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2013)

Speriamo chiudano ad 8, mi sembra una cifra congrua. Ci guadagneremmo addirittura quattro milioncini.
A quanto pare Tevez non è legato ad El Sha, in questo modo potremmo lasciare il faraone seconda punta e mettere Tevez trequartista, l'unica incognita sarebbe El Sha seconda punta però potenzialmente sarebbe tantissima roba.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2013)

Vedendo quel documento legato al bilancio postato qualche giorno fa, prendere 8 milioni è d'obbligo per non fare minusvalenza. Non è un valore scelto a caso


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2013)

L'importante e che torni in Brasile, poi certo che se penso che l'abbiamo pagato 18 milioni


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Speriamo chiudano ad 8, mi sembra una cifra congrua. Ci guadagneremmo addirittura quattro milioncini.
> A quanto pare Tevez non è legato ad El Sha, in questo modo potremmo lasciare il faraone seconda punta e mettere Tevez trequartista, l'unica incognita sarebbe El Sha seconda punta però potenzialmente sarebbe tantissima roba.



Io Tevez trequartista proprio non ce lo vedo e neanche il Faraone seconda punta.
El Shaarawy deve giocare largo, in altri ruoli è snaturato.


----------



## MisterBet (16 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Vedendo quel documento legato al bilancio postato qualche giorno fa, prendere 8 milioni è d'obbligo per non fare minusvalenza. Non è un valore scelto a caso



Esattamente! Io ci spero proprio che ElSha non entri nella trattava Tevez nè direttamente nè indirettamente magari più avanti durante l'estate...in sei mesi sostituire Pato e Robinho (quei Pato e Robinho purtroppo...corpi estranei oramai...) con Balotelli e Tevez sarebbe un capolavoro...con ElSha avremmo un trio che in Italia non ha nessuno e in Europa pochi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io Tevez trequartista proprio non ce lo vedo e neanche il Faraone seconda punta.
> El Shaarawy deve giocare largo, in altri ruoli è snaturato.


Resta un'incognita El Sharaawy seconda punta però su Tevez ci possiamo mettere la mano sul fuoco, sa fare tutto là davanti se si tratta di fascia centrale, al contrario di El Sha è proprio sull'esterno che trova problemi Carlitos.


----------



## DennyJersey (16 Giugno 2013)

Se Elsha non entra benissimo. Se e dico se rimarrà a fine mercato voglio sentire i piagnucoloni di sti giorni rivalutare i loro giudizi.
In ogni caso non posso pensare che Elsha sia un giocatore che o gioca largo a sinistra o non gioca. Se fosse così bene farebbe la società a non crederlo incedibile. Io credo che il Faraone possa e debba cercare di migliorare e rendere più duttile il suo gioco e se ci riuscirà avremo un campione a tutto tondo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Giugno 2013)

ma guarda se fanno saltare tutto per 2-3 milioni...ma non ce li può mettere quel nano brasiliano?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Se Elsha non entra benissimo. Se e dico se rimarrà a fine mercato voglio sentire i piagnucoloni di sti giorni rivalutare i loro giudizi.
> *In ogni caso non posso pensare che Elsha sia un giocatore che o gioca largo a sinistra o non gioca. Se fosse così bene farebbe la società a non crederlo incedibile. Io credo che il Faraone possa e debba cercare di migliorare e rendere più duttile il suo gioco e se ci riuscirà avremo un campione a tutto tondo*.


Esattamente, è un passo che deve fare, altrimenti resterà sempre un mezzo giocatore. Deve imparare a calciare anche col sinistro, il che lo porterebbe ad un'imprevedibilità capace di fare la seconda punta anche perché tecnica non gli manca. Ok, gioca esterno a sinistra ma non potrà rimanere tale per sempre, giocare col sinistro e fare sempre la solita finta a rientrare, non è Robben.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Giugno 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Se Elsha non entra benissimo. Se e dico se rimarrà a fine mercato voglio sentire i piagnucoloni di sti giorni rivalutare i loro giudizi.
> In ogni caso non posso pensare che Elsha sia un giocatore che o gioca largo a sinistra o non gioca. Se fosse così bene farebbe la società a non crederlo incedibile. Io credo che il Faraone possa e debba cercare di migliorare e rendere più duttile il suo gioco e se ci riuscirà avremo un campione a tutto tondo.



El Shaarawy non è mai rientrato nella trattativa per Tevez, a mio parere.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Giugno 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Se Elsha non entra benissimo. Se e dico se rimarrà a fine mercato voglio sentire i piagnucoloni di sti giorni rivalutare i loro giudizi.
> In ogni caso non posso pensare che Elsha sia un giocatore che o gioca largo a sinistra o non gioca. Se fosse così bene farebbe la società a non crederlo incedibile. Io credo che il Faraone possa e debba cercare di migliorare e rendere più duttile il suo gioco e se ci riuscirà avremo un campione a tutto tondo.


Quando Balo avrà un momento di difficoltà, si scaglieranno anche contro di lui. In Italia siam fatti così, non c'è nulla da fare.


----------



## DennyJersey (16 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy non è mai rientrato nella trattativa per Tevez, a mio parere.



Ad oggi lo penso anche io e la Gazza di sfondoni recentemente ne ha già presi. Stiamo a vedere.
[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]: Hai ragione, cerchiamo di non farlo noi per primi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Giugno 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Ad oggi lo penso anche io e la Gazza di sfondoni recentemente ne ha già presi. Stiamo a vedere.



Galliani ha solo fatto capire che se arriva un'offerta congrua sarà valutata. Pure la storia dei 40 milioni è una cosa inventata dai giornali; magari per offerta congrua la società intende minimo 30 oppure minimo 50. Che ne possiamo sapere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io Tevez trequartista proprio non ce lo vedo e neanche il Faraone seconda punta.
> El Shaarawy deve giocare largo, in altri ruoli è snaturato.



No seriamente, basta andare d'accordo dai 


Sto giro son veramente dalla tua, non ora ma Stephan quest'estate parte


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No seriamente, basta andare d'accordo dai
> 
> 
> Sto giro son veramente dalla tua, non ora ma Stephan quest'estate parte



Inizio a preoccuparmi 
Anche per me parte ad agosto.


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Galliani ha solo fatto capire che se arriva un'offerta congrua sarà valutata. Pure la storia dei 40 milioni è una cosa inventata dai giornali; magari per offerta congrua la società intende minimo 30 oppure minimo 50. Che ne possiamo sapere.



30 li ha offerti il napoli a gennaio e galliani gli ha riso in faccia.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io Tevez trequartista proprio non ce lo vedo e neanche il Faraone seconda punta.
> El Shaarawy deve giocare largo, in altri ruoli è snaturato.



sono d'accordissimo con te


----------



## The P (16 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io Tevez trequartista proprio non ce lo vedo e neanche il Faraone seconda punta.
> El Shaarawy deve giocare largo, in altri ruoli è snaturato.



Ma non è che sei tu che non ce lo vedi... è che proprio non ha senso.

Tevez non è un trequartista, Elsha non è una seconda punta.
Perché mai dovremmo giocare così? 

E sopratutto... perché mai gente che segue il calcio tutto l'anno è allettata all'idea di vedere un trio:
Tevez
Balo-Elsha

??? 

E' come se la juve schierasse in attacco:

Bendtner
Vucinic-Lichtsteiner


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Ma non è che sei tu che non ce lo vedi... è che proprio non ha senso.
> 
> Tevez non è un trequartista, Elsha non è una seconda punta.
> Perché mai dovremmo giocare così?
> ...



In generale sono d'accordo, ma alla fine perché Tevez diventa un paracarro e El Sha un terzino?


----------



## The P (16 Giugno 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> In generale sono d'accordo, ma alla fine perché Tevez diventa un paracarro e El Sha un terzino?



ahahah non mi riferivo alle qualità, ma iai ruoli. Licht quest'anno ha giocato nella stessa posizione di El, a volte anche più avanzato


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Ma non è che sei tu che non ce lo vedi... è che proprio non ha senso.
> 
> Tevez non è un trequartista, Elsha non è una seconda punta.
> Perché mai dovremmo giocare così?
> ...


Anche io fatico a vedere Tevez trequartista, pensandoci bene. Quest'anno giocava in sostanza da seconda punta, con giocatori fantasiosi vicino. L'assist è nelle sue corde, ma trequartista puro in un 4-3-1-2 non ce lo vedo. Io penso che se restano Tevez e El Shaarawy l'unica cosa da fare sia passare al 4-2-3-1.


----------



## DennyJersey (16 Giugno 2013)

Tevez come seconda punta ce lo vedo benissimo, trequartista no.
Non capisco perchè Elsha debba limitarsi a fare il Cerci o l'ala, dai a 20 anni devi e puoi migliorare la tua posizione con la qualità che ha lui.


----------



## The P (16 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Anche io fatico a vedere Tevez trequartista, pensandoci bene. Quest'anno giocava in sostanza da seconda punta, con giocatori fantasiosi vicino. L'assist è nelle sue corde, ma trequartista puro in un 4-3-1-2 non ce lo vedo. Io penso che se restano Tevez e El Shaarawy l'unica cosa da fare sia passare al 4-2-3-1.



Esatto. 
Anche perché trequartista in un 4-2-3-1 e in un 4-3-1-2 è completamente diverso.
Nel primo caso devi saper giocare tra le linee e non dare punti di riferimento agli avversari. Nel secondo caso devi principalmente essere un rifinitore, cosa che Tevez non è.

E' inutile girarci intorno, se arrivasse Tevez per gli interpreti che abbiamo il modulo migliore è il 4-2-3-1, modulo scartato a priori dal presidente


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Anche perché trequartista in un 4-2-3-1 e in un 4-3-1-2 è completamente diverso.
> Nel primo caso devi saper giocare tra le linee e non dare punti di riferimento agli avversari. Nel secondo caso devi principalmente essere un rifinitore, cosa che Tevez non è.
> 
> E' inutile girarci intorno, se arrivasse Tevez per gli interpreti che abbiamo il modulo migliore è il 4-2-3-1, modulo scartato a priori dal presidente


Nel 4-2-3-1 poi il trequartista deve farsi anche un discreto mazzo in fase difensiva, cosa che Tevez potrebbe fare tranquillamente. Ma il diktat è il 4-3-1-2 
Prepariamoci a Emanuelson trequartista 
Non credo di poterlo reggere l'olandese sulla trequarti XD


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Giugno 2013)

*Robinho-Santos: Raiola in brasile per chiudere. Vicino l'accordo economico tra le due società, resta solo il problema ingaggio.*


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Giugno 2013)

Dai Dai Dai, "Milan, Carlitos aspetta a te""""!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dai Dai Dai, "Milan, Carlitos aspetta a te""""!!!!!!!!



Piuttosto speriamo che è vero che si aspetta la cessione di Binho per fare l'offerta al City.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Giugno 2013)

Dai dai dai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2013)

Questa cessione è un parto doloroso che dura da sei mesi.


----------



## prebozzio (17 Giugno 2013)

Favorevolissimo alla cessione, meno a come pare verranno reinvestiti quei soldini.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Robinho-Santos: Raiola in brasile per chiudere. Vicino l'accordo economico tra le due società, resta solo il problema ingaggio.*



dai pizzaiolo


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Robinho-Santos: Raiola in brasile per chiudere. Vicino l'accordo economico tra le due società, resta solo il problema ingaggio.*


Comunque Gaetè, qual è la fonte della news???


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque Gaetè, qual è la fonte della news???



SportMediaset


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Giugno 2013)

Sono mesi che dicono che sono vicini e poi non è vero.


----------



## Denni90 (17 Giugno 2013)

con raiola nn si scherza


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;210918 ha scritto:


> Sono mesi che dicono che sono vicini e poi non è vero.



adesso che han dato via neymar devono prenderlo per forza dai. 

fate presto.


----------



## Frikez (17 Giugno 2013)

Vuole un ingaggio di 5 milioni, finirà per rimanere un altro anno


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Giugno 2013)

*Milan e Robinho non fanno sconti al Santos: i rossoneri chiedono 10 milioni di euro, Robinho 5 milioni annui. Cifre ben lontane da ciò che il Santos vorrebbe spendere.*


----------



## Sheldon92 (17 Giugno 2013)

Ogni nostra operazione di mercato è un parto, non ho parole.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (17 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Milan e Robinho non fanno sconti al Santos: i rossoneri chiedono 10 milioni di euro, Robinho 5 milioni annui. Cifre ben lontane da ciò che il Santos vorrebbe spendere.*



Beh,dopo quanto hanno incassato dalla cessione di neymar e' normalissimo che binho ed il milan tirino un po'la corda col santos.E poi se lo vogliono cosi fortemente lo dimostrino coi fatti...


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Giugno 2013)

Beh giusto alla fine, hanno 55 milioni di Neymar, se lo volete pagare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2013)

Ma non si può provare a forzare un po' la mano con un'altra squadra brasiliana?
Tanto a Robinho cosa gliene frega del Santos, gli basta avere la spiaggia vicino.

E' da gennaio che va avanti questo stucchevole tira e molla dei 10 milioni... va bene all'inizio, ma adesso basta. Si devono decidere questi tirchioni. 
O lo vogliono oppure no, noi non possiamo più attendere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Milan e Robinho non fanno sconti al Santos: i rossoneri chiedono 10 milioni di euro, Robinho 5 milioni annui. Cifre ben lontane da ciò che il Santos vorrebbe spendere.*



ma perchè l'abbiamo preso...


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Giugno 2013)

Diamogli una buonuscita, facciamo colletta, mettete delle cassette fuori da via turati



basta basta basta basta basta basta basta basta basta


----------



## Frikez (17 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Diamogli una buonuscita, facciamo colletta, mettete delle cassette fuori da via turati
> 
> 
> 
> basta basta basta basta basta basta basta basta basta



Ma veramente, per sto cadavere mi accontenterei di 3/4 milioni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Giugno 2013)

Ho appena letto che Bielsa non arriverà al Santos, questi manco l'allenatore hanno figuramoci quando decideranno se prendere binho o meno


----------



## SuperMilan (17 Giugno 2013)

Credo che, comunque vada, questa sia la settimana decisiva per la cessione di Robinho. Alla fine Raiola si trova in Brasile o no?


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2013)

C'è tempo fino al 20 Luglio...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Giugno 2013)

*Trattativa con il Santos in fase di stallo e che potrebbe non risolversi questa settimana; la squadra brasiliana deve prima sciogliere il nodo allenatore dopo il no a Bielsa che chiedeva un ingaggio di 4 milioni l'anno.*


----------



## Hammer (17 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Milan e Robinho non fanno sconti al Santos: i rossoneri chiedono 10 milioni di euro*



Ma ci mancherebbe altro. Non facciamoci prendere in giro da questa gentaglia, di soldi ne hanno molti più di noi. Meno di 7 e resta qui.

Se poi lui richiede 5 mil/anno è veramente un indegno


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2013)

Questa trattativa c'è la portiamo fino al 2 settembre.


----------



## MisterBet (18 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Questa trattativa c'è la portiamo fino al 2 settembre.



Secondo me la vera scadenza è la fine della Confederations Cup quando poi ripartirà il campionato brasiliano...il Santos ha bisogno disperato di Robinho, sia per una questione di immagine che tecnica...dopo la cessione di Neymar, e quelle prossime di Rafael e Felipe Anderson, sono veramente in difficoltà...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (18 Giugno 2013)

se ci lasciamo sfuggire tevez per sta pippa proprio non mi andrebbe giu..


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Secondo me la vera scadenza è la fine della Confederations Cup quando poi ripartirà il campionato brasiliano...il Santos ha bisogno disperato di Robinho, sia per una questione di immagine che tecnica...dopo la cessione di Neymar, e quelle prossime di Rafael e Felipe Anderson, sono veramente in difficoltà...



Speriamo, ma devono pagare il prezzo lo facciamo noi, non loro, ora non hanno la scusa che non hanno i soldi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

*Stando a quanto riportato da un giornale sportivo brasiliano, il Santos avrebbe rinunciato all'acquisto di Robinho. Troppa distanza tra domanda e offerta e troppo elevato lo stipendio richiesto dal calciatore.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Stando a quanto riportato da un giornale sportivo brasiliano, il Santos avrebbe rinunciato all'acquisto di Robinho. Troppa distanza tra domanda e offerta e troppo elevato lo stipendio richiesto dal calciatore.*


Certo che sono proprio dei barboni eh! Hanno incassato un sacco di soldi grazie alla cessione di Neymar e voglio anche risparmiare per comprare quello che dovrebbe sostituirlo, mah!


----------



## 2515 (18 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Certo che sono proprio dei barboni eh! Hanno incassato un sacco di soldi grazie alla cessione di Neymar e voglio anche risparmiare per comprare quello che dovrebbe sostituirlo, mah!



No no..prenderanno anche 10 milioni e passa per Anderson e altri milioni da rafael..


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2013)

Che marcioni questi del Santos


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> No no..prenderanno anche 10 milioni e passa per Anderson e altri milioni da rafael..


Sono più barboni di noi.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (18 Giugno 2013)

veramente siamo sstati noi i somari a dargli uno stipendio che non merita


----------



## Frikez (18 Giugno 2013)

Se chiede quel'ingaggio è ovvio che il Santos rinunci al suo acquisto virando su altri obiettivi, poi noi sempre più furbi a non volere inserire Rafael o Felipe Anderson.


----------



## jaws (18 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se chiede quel'ingaggio è ovvio che il Santos rinunci al suo acquisto virando su altri obiettivi, poi noi sempre più furbi a non volere inserire Rafael o Felipe Anderson.



Abbiamo un solo posto da extra disponibile e probabilmente lo stanno tenendo libero per Tevez


----------



## Frikez (18 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Abbiamo un solo posto da extra disponibile e probabilmente lo stanno tenendo libero per Tevez



Rafael ha il passaporto portoghese.


----------



## 2515 (18 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se chiede quel'ingaggio è ovvio che il Santos rinunci al suo acquisto virando su altri obiettivi, poi noi sempre più furbi a non volere inserire Rafael o Felipe Anderson.



perché per loro Anderson costa minimo 15 e rafael vale quanto robinho.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

*Rodriguez, vicepresidente del Santos, ha affermato :" Cifre troppo alte per Robinho, aspettiamo."*


----------



## Brain84 (18 Giugno 2013)

Io non starei a sindacare troppo sul prezzo di vendita. Se non lo vogliono a 10, se lo portino via a 8. Sono sempre soldi più che guadagnati per questo cesso.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

*MN: Concreto il rischio che Robinho rimanga al Milan. Se cosi fosse, bisognerà ipotizzare altre cessioni per finanziare la campagna acquisti.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Rodriguez, vicepresidente del Santos, ha affermato :" Cifre troppo alte per Robinho, aspettiamo."*



Ma un altra squadra Brasiliana possibilmente non barbonesca?


----------



## Ale (18 Giugno 2013)

"cifre troppo alte" , la richiesta è 10, l'offerta è 6...sticazzi ballano 4 mln


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> "cifre troppo alte" , la richiesta è 10, l'offerta è 6...sticazzi ballano 4 mln



In Economia non devi ragionare sulle cifre in quanto tali, ma in termini percentuali. 4 milioni su 10 sono il 40%, è tanto. Se era rapportato che ne so a 50 milioni allora era una cifra esigua.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2013)

a questo punto non escludo rinnovo a sorpresa magari di un anno


----------



## pennyhill (18 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Rodriguez, vicepresidente del Santos, ha affermato :" Cifre troppo alte per Robinho, aspettiamo."*



Lui in Brasile può andarci anche a gennaio, e il Milan che non può tenerlo.


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (18 Giugno 2013)

dai *****.... che voglio carlitos


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Giugno 2013)

ma cacciamoglielo dietro anche a 6, purchè se ne vada.

anche se ho idea che poi robinho stesso manderebbe tutto all'aria chiedendo un ingaggio che quelli là non possono permettersi. 
va a finire che sta cessione ci terrà in ballo per settimane.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Giugno 2013)

secondo me il problema principale della trattativa è proprio l'ingaggio che chiede robinho al santos(450000 euro mensili)


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (19 Giugno 2013)

robinho e raiola fanno il loro gioco. se parte ora il santos e' costretto a sborsare 6-7 milioni e quindi no può proporre un grande ingaggio al giocatore. il santo allora propone a robinho di liberarsi a gennaio a zero e di spartirsi quei 6-7 milioni risparmiati qualche mese prima. in questo modo robinho avrà 4-5 milioni in piu' sul contratto triennale che andrà a firmare e gli altri 3-4 li risparmia il santos.

noi tifosi dovremmo farci sentire in questi casi. fare pressioni sul giocatore affinché se ne vada subito. striscioni con insulti sotto via turati, fare capire insomma che non lo vogliamo più


----------



## Albijol (19 Giugno 2013)

Robinho l'ennesimo sbaglio della società


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Giugno 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Robinho l'ennesimo sbaglio della società



sono i rischi che si corrono quando ti affidi ai procuratori per fare mercato , solo il nostro intelligentone avrebbe speso 18 mil piu stipendio alto per un fallito come binho e per di piu in tempo di crisi per il milan


----------



## Albijol (19 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> sono i rischi che si corrono quando ti affidi ai procuratori per fare mercato



Ma il bello è che quando si può fare l'affare con il procuratore amico (Pogba) lo si lascia alla concorrenza bisognosa


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Giugno 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma il bello è che quando si può fare l'affare con il procuratore amico (Pogba) lo si lascia alla concorrenza bisognosa



fammi tacere  ogni volta che ci ripenso , l'ultima volta oggi dopo aver letto il topic su capoue proposto dal pizzaiolo , divento nervoso , praticamente galliani ha fatto favori a tutti i procuratori del mondo vedi viudez , cadacio , emerson , traore ecc e la volta in cui questo favore si sarebbe tramutato in affare per il milan si tira indietro perche pogba costava un paio di mil in piu di niang


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2013)

troppo alte ridicoli  poverini non hanno i soldi  io direi a binho e vai altrove (squadre brasiliane) oppure ti inchiodiamo alla panchina.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2013)

Secondo un quotidiano brasiliano, *Galliani *questo fine settimana volerà in Brasile per sbloccare la trattativa *Santos- Robinho*.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Giugno 2013)

me lo auguro fuori dalle balls.....inizio ad odiarlo...se sto fine settimana il gallo parte e la juve ha posticipato il viaggio a manchester forse forse una speranza per calitos c è ancora..


----------



## Frikez (19 Giugno 2013)

Dai che rinnova


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2013)

André Zanotta sport manager del Santos:" Con il *Milan *ci siamo sentiti 2/3 settimane fa per *Robinho*,* il prezzo è troppo alto* anche *Robinho *chiede uno stipendio alto, Il *Milan *ci ha risposto che *quello è il prezzo e non può essere abbassato.* Il prezzo scenderà a gennaio vista la scadenza del contratto a giugno 2014".


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Giugno 2013)

a sto punto chiamiamo un bel cecchino.... pum sui legamenti, così un se lo pigliano neanche a gennaio


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Giugno 2013)

Mi sa che si andrà sul serio a Gennaio. Sarebbe un disastro


----------



## runner (19 Giugno 2013)

sempre per il discorso che il prezzo dei cartellini con la regola della scadenza non ha minimamente senso....


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;212857 ha scritto:


> André Zanotta sport manager del Santos:" Con il *Milan *ci siamo sentiti 2/3 settimane fa per *Robinho*,* il prezzo è troppo alto* anche *Robinho *chiede uno stipendio alto, Il *Milan *ci ha risposto che *quello è il prezzo e non può essere abbassato.* Il prezzo scenderà a gennaio vista la scadenza del contratto a giugno 2014".



Se ciao... Va a finire che ci teniamo sta palla al piede per un'altra stagione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se ciao... Va a finire che ci teniamo sta palla al piede per un'altra stagione.



Speriamo di no, hanno un sacco di soldi , Robinho è un idolo e bla bla e poi non vogliono spendere, magari queste dichiarazione le ha fatte sperando che il Milan abbassi le pretese non so.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Giugno 2013)

E sto Tevez come lo finanziamo?


----------



## Butcher (19 Giugno 2013)

Quanto lo sto odiando!


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Giugno 2013)

Non ce la faccio più !

Prestiamoglielo


----------



## Denni90 (19 Giugno 2013)

andrà a qualche altra squadra brasiliana...


----------



## ROQ (19 Giugno 2013)

lo venderei al prezzo che offrono loro ad una diretta rivale, anche se comunque sarebbe un favore per loro


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2013)

guardate che se il Milan non vende al SUO prezzo, Tevez non lo finanzi comunque.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> guardate che se il Milan non vende al SUO prezzo, Tevez non lo finanzi comunque.



eh ho capito e che facciamo ci teniamo sto coso per altri 6 mesi?


----------



## Milo (20 Giugno 2013)

Sempre venderlo a meno di quanto pretendiamo che perderlo a 0! Non capisco comunque tutte queste manfrine del santos dopo tutti i soldi incassati per neymar


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2013)

*Santos: Al Milan non interessano contropartite tecniche per Robinho*


Galliani guarda che possiamo prendere ederson che sta per andare alla Lazio?


----------



## Frikez (20 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Santos: Al Milan non interessano contropartite tecniche per Robinho*
> 
> 
> Galliani guarda che possiamo prendere ederson che sta per andare alla Lazio?



Ederson è già della Lazio Tifo'o


----------



## SuperMilan (20 Giugno 2013)

Comunque lui sogna solo il Santos, ma i suoi quattro milioni a stagione li vuole tutti.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ederson è già della Lazio Tifo'o



Ufficiale?


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ufficiale?



No, però quello che intendi tu si chiama Anderson.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2013)

Si dai quello del Santos intendo A o E per una lettera..... non facciamo i perfettini


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2013)

Dobbiamo fare in fretta  il 15 chiude il mercato.


----------



## SuperMilan (20 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si dai quello del Santos intendo A o E per una lettera..... non facciamo i perfettini



Il problema è che Ederson è un altro giocatore, che gioca già nella Lazio da un anno .


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si dai quello del Santos intendo A o E per una lettera..... non facciamo i perfettini


Vabbè, sono 2 giocatori diversi....


----------



## Freddy Manson (20 Giugno 2013)

Io al Santos non lo darei più solo per una questione di principio; non è possibile che per quel fracicone di Ganso volevano millemilamilioni ed ora tirano sempre indietro le braccine.

Cacciate le casse di banane!


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2013)

Secondo il quotidiano brasiliano "Lancenet" il *Milan *sarebbe disposto ad abbassare le pretese per *Robinho*,l'idea è di inserire nella trattativa la possibilità di disputare due amichevoli contro il *Santos *con l'intero ricavato devoluto ai rossoneri.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;213864 ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano brasiliano "Lancenet" il *Milan *sarebbe disposto ad abbassare le pretese per *Robinho*,l'idea è di inserire nella trattativa la possibilità di disputare due amichevoli contro il *Santos *con l'intero ricavato devoluto ai rossoneri.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Giugno 2013)

Ds Cruzeiro:" Abbiamo contattato *Robinho *ma lui vuole il *Santos*".


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Giugno 2013)

Parla l'avvocato di *Robinho*:" Con il *Cruzeiro *non c'è niente, Il *Milan *chiede tanti soldi, ha un contratto con i rossoneri che non vogliono liberarlo".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano brasiliano "Lancenet" il *Milan *sarebbe disposto ad abbassare le pretese per *Robinho*,l'idea è di inserire nella trattativa la possibilità di disputare due amichevoli contro il *Santos *con l'intero ricavato devoluto ai rossoneri.


Ma che accordo è?


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma che accordo è?



l'ha fatto pure il Barcellona con il Santos per Neymar.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Giugno 2013)

Per Luca Marchetti,comunque,la differenza tra domanda e offerta è scesa a 2 milioni di euro.
Per me ci saluta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Giugno 2013)

Speriamo, ma dobbiamo fare in fretta il 15 chiude il mercato, senza contare che il City a quanto pare aspetta il Milan fino al 30 giugno e poi tanti saluti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Giugno 2013)

Dai oh


----------



## Facciosnaooo (21 Giugno 2013)

Facciamo una colletta e diamoglieli noi al milan i 2 milioni che mancano! Via questa gente..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Giugno 2013)

Robinho se ti prendo...


----------



## Fabiuz90 (21 Giugno 2013)

Mamma mia Robinho ...se penso che l'anno scorso gli abbiamo dato 6 milioni x giocare si e no 15 partite mi viene il vomito...poi ci vengono a dire che nn ci sono soldi


----------



## Ale (21 Giugno 2013)

a me viene il vomito pensare che spendemmo quasi 20 mln per sto cesso ambulante.


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Parla l'avvocato di *Robinho*:" Con il *Cruzeiro *non c'è niente, Il *Milan *chiede tanti soldi, ha un contratto con i rossoneri che non vogliono liberarlo".



.


----------



## Albijol (21 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> a me viene il vomito pensare che spendemmo quasi 20 mln per sto cesso ambulante.



Grazie Gallo!


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Giugno 2013)

Secondo *Tuttosport* *Mino Raiola* *starebbe lavorando* assiduamente per far si che *l'operazione Binho-Santos vada in porta. *Oltre alla differenza di *3 mln sul cartellino (richiesta Milan 9 mln, offerta paulista 6)*, ci sarebbero difficoltà anche sugli emolumenti che o rei da pedalada sovrebbe percepire *(4 mln netti annui la richiesta dell'ex City)*. *L'operazione alla fine dovrebbe farsi, ma non è così vicina alla conclusione.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Tuttosport* *Mino Raiola* *starebbe lavorando* assiduamente per far si che *l'operazione Binho-Santos vada in porta. *Oltre alla differenza di *3 mln sul cartellino (richiesta Milan 9 mln, offerta paulista 6)*, ci sarebbero difficoltà anche sugli emolumenti che o rei da pedalada sovrebbe percepire *(4 mln netti annui la richiesta dell'ex City)*. *L'operazione alla fine dovrebbe farsi, ma non è così vicina alla conclusione.*



"C'è tempo fino al 30 giugno  "


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Robinho se ti prendo...



ai se eu te pego


----------



## Doctore (22 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> a me viene il vomito pensare che spendemmo quasi 20 mln per sto cesso ambulante.


il primo anno li valeva tutti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ai se eu te pego



quanto lo odio


----------



## ROQ (22 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> il primo anno li valeva tutti.



ma assolutamente no... si impegnava correva... questo lo fa anche antonini.. ma doveva segnare almeno il doppio con tutte le palle gol che gli serviva Ibra, ci ha fatto perdere tanti di quei punti... certo se lo paragoni a quello che è diventato dopo era un fenomeno, è tutto relativo, li per li avrei preferito prendere Krasic, poi si è rilevato un pacco anche quello, ma questo non cambia che l'affare Robinho è stata una [email protected]@


----------



## Doctore (22 Giugno 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> ma assolutamente no... si impegnava correva... questo lo fa anche antonini.. ma doveva segnare almeno il doppio con tutte le palle gol che gli serviva Ibra, ci ha fatto perdere tanti di quei punti... certo se lo paragoni a quello che è diventato dopo era un fenomeno, è tutto relativo, li per li avrei preferito prendere Krasic, poi si è rilevato un pacco anche quello, ma questo non cambia che l'affare Robinho è stata una [email protected]@


ha segnato 12 goal...Cosa ti aspettavi uno che fa 25 goal a stagione?e se li faceva c e lo davano a 18 milioni?


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ha segnato 12 goal...Cosa ti aspettavi uno che fa 25 goal a stagione?e se li faceva c e lo davano a 18 milioni?



Addirittura 14 credo...


----------



## runner (22 Giugno 2013)

dai su a breve verrà ceduto....


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Giugno 2013)

Ricapitolando. Galliani vola in Brasile settimana prossima con Raiola? O Raiola è già lì?


----------



## ROQ (23 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ha segnato 12 goal...Cosa ti aspettavi uno che fa 25 goal a stagione?e se li faceva c e lo davano a 18 milioni?


12 li faceva anche il niang sfigato di quest'anno, un Di Natale qualunque ne faceva almeno il doppio


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (23 Giugno 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> 12 li faceva anche il niang sfigato di quest'anno, un Di Natale qualunque ne faceva almeno il doppio



il primo anno ne fece 14 e gioco' una grande stagione,risultando determinante per la vittoria dello scudetto.Il problema è che ha toppato le due stagioni successive,ma quel che fa arrabbiare è che è sembrato proprio svogliato...
Comunque sono convinto che entro il 15 luglio si sarà accasato in brasile


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> a me viene il vomito pensare che spendemmo quasi 20 mln per sto cesso ambulante.


Mi viene male... 18 milioni per un cesso a pedali di simili proporzioni


----------



## ROQ (23 Giugno 2013)

ma infatti è questo che fa [email protected], era ovvio che era stato strapagato anche se un po ci speravo, ma il primo anno si sbatteva allora si sopportava, le 2 stagioni dopo è diventato il bonera dell'attacco. Oggi Tevez lo paghi di meno lol


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2013)

*Il Cruzeiro va all'assalto di Binho. Ad ammetterlo è il suo direttore sportivo, Alexandre Mattos, che in un'intervista a Radio Itatiaia, afferma di voler far di tutto per portare o rei da pedalada nel suo team e svela di aver parlato con lui già di cifre. Nonostante ciò Binho avrebbe confidato allo stesso Mattos la sua preferenza per il Santos, orfano di Neymar, ceduto al Barça.*


----------



## MilanWorld (24 Giugno 2013)

*Il Presidente del Santos:"Non vogliamo acquistare Robinho a queste condizioni. Nessun giocatore al mondo che vuole venire al Santos può chiedere uno stipendio di 400.000 euro a settimana".*


----------



## Frikez (24 Giugno 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> *Il Presidente del Santos:"Non vogliamo acquistare Robinho a queste condizioni. Nessun giocatore al mondo che vuole venire al Santos può chiedere uno stipendio di 400.000 euro a settimana".*



L'amore per il Santos


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Giugno 2013)

Pare che il buon Binho più che del bianconero sia innamorato del verde dollaro. Meno male che a Gennaio spingeva per l'accordo in maniera pesante. Ora speriamo nel Cruzeiro.


----------



## Doctore (24 Giugno 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> *Il Presidente del Santos:"Non vogliamo acquistare Robinho a queste condizioni. Nessun giocatore al mondo che vuole venire al Santos può chiedere uno stipendio di 400.000 euro a settimana".*


400.000 x 4 week=1,600.000 al mese...ibra prende questo stipendio al psg.
Forse 400 sacchi al mese intendeva.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Giugno 2013)

Va' vattenne.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Giugno 2013)

Ho paura che non riusciremo mai a vendelo....se parte lui basta brasiliani al Milan per un po'


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> 400.000 x 4 week=1,600.000 al mese...ibra prende questo stipendio al psg.
> Forse 400 sacchi al mese intendeva.



Sì sì, intendeva al mese, sono comunque quattro milioni e otto all'anno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Giugno 2013)

No ma io mi metto a piangere


----------



## runner (24 Giugno 2013)

ragazzi ci deve essere un errore.....sarà al mese tutti quei soldi anche perchè non penso certo che li prenda da noi!!

hahahahaaaa......comunque sono geniali certe dichiarazioni!!


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Giugno 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> *Il Presidente del Santos:"Non vogliamo acquistare Robinho a queste condizioni. Nessun giocatore al mondo che vuole venire al Santos può chiedere uno stipendio di 400.000 euro a settimana".*



Cioè vorrebbe quasi 20 mln annui.......


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Giugno 2013)

Vergognoso.

Non venga a dire che il Santos è la sua squadra del cuore però. Perché chiunque ami una squadra farebbe sacrifici per giocarci.

Schifoso


----------



## Frikez (24 Giugno 2013)

Secondo me vuole una buonuscita, io gliela darei sotto forma di pedate nel deretano


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2013)

cesso immondo ma te ne voi andà


----------



## Jino (25 Giugno 2013)

Basterebbe un pò di buon senso da parte di tutte le parti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Giugno 2013)

Niente, questo resta pure l'anno prossimo, pazzesco.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Giugno 2013)

Ormai c'è da sperare nel Cruzeiro


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2013)

Comunque vada Tevez è andato, entro il 15 Luglio BISOGNA abbassare le pretese a 6/7M per liberarsi di questo cancro


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Giugno 2013)

In sei mesi non sono riusciti a vendere sta menta. Incredibile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

E ci credo il Milan chiede 10 milioni, per di più lui vuole solo il Santos.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (25 Giugno 2013)

Non vedo l ora di vederlo finalmente fuori da milanello...odioso come pochi...meno brasiliani abbiamo meglio e'


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Giugno 2013)

Intervista di *Adriano Galliani *ai microfoni di Espn.co.uk. L'a.d. del Milan, dopo aver *escluso l'acquisto di Carlos Tevez*, ormai quasi ufficialmente della Juventus, ha risposto così alla domanda sulla cessione di Robinho:* "L'offerta del Santos non soddisfa le nostre richieste e quindi Robinho resterà con noi".*


----------



## Brain84 (25 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Intervista di *Adriano Galliani *ai microfoni di Espn.co.uk. L'a.d. del Milan, dopo aver *escluso l'acquisto di Carlos Tevez*, ormai quasi ufficialmente della Juventus, ha risposto così alla domanda sulla cessione di Robinho:* "L'offerta del Santos non soddisfa le nostre richieste e quindi Robinho resterà con noi".*



È una disgrazia! Spero faccia parte di una strategia per venderlo


----------



## iceman. (25 Giugno 2013)

Io rinnoverei il contratto per dispetto


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (25 Giugno 2013)

così, giusto per farci salire ancora un pò di più la carogna


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Venderlo per cosa??? Cioè anche se lo vendessero, a cosa servirebbe??? A nulla. A questo punto voglio che resti, che ci faccia intossicare il fegato all'infinito. Quantomeno godrei per il fatto che è rimasto sto catorcio sul groppone, a cui devono pagare 9 mln lordi annui.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Giugno 2013)

Non ci soddisfa... Tevez è stato venduto a 9. Con quale logica Robinho vale 8? Maddai galliani su


----------



## sion (26 Giugno 2013)

anche venderlo a 5 adesso sarebbe ottimo. ma tanto abbiamo galliani il mago,se la vede lui.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Giugno 2013)

ma almeno lo scambiasse con uno che abbia voglia di giocare , oramai pure quell'altro coso felipe anderson è andato alla lazio


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (26 Giugno 2013)

Il Cruzeiro offre 8 milioni per Binho
Si aspetta il gradimento del giocatore

Tuttosport


----------



## Jaqen (26 Giugno 2013)

8 milioni sono tantissimi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2013)

la fonte mah, ma tanto lui vuole andare al Santos, quindi possono offrirci pure 15 milioni.


----------



## DannySa (26 Giugno 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Il Cruzeiro offre 8 milioni per Binho
> Si aspetta il gradimento del giocatore
> 
> Tuttosport



Ecco i soldi per Astori col quale sistemiamo la difesa strappandolo all'Everton di turno.


----------

